# US vs UK



## Jadelm

Ok so we've established that the UK have meat pies and in America they don't... which I STILL JUST DON'T BELIEVE!!! :haha: 

What else is different.. is there any slang you US girls don't get when we say it and vice versa? 

I find it real interesting cos mostly I forget that we're all on like total opposite sides of the globe!! xxx


----------



## Desi's_lost

would a pot pie be like a meat pie? It has chicken/turkey and vegetables and gravy


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I sometimes forget that some people on here are from the US until I hear a mention of Walmart!
Ooh ooh ooh...health insurance! It's not such a big deal over here, because if we want it done privately and can afford to then we'll pay for it, but if we can't afford it then we still don't go without, which I think is good :) But then obviously the NHS has its drawbacks!!!
So that's something else different :)


----------



## Jadelm

Oh yeah DUHH the NHS is kinda a biggy!!
And our welfare system in terms of benefits and housing I think is really different right?

And I think yeah a pot pie is kinda like a meat pie.. does it have like a pastry case all the way round? x


----------



## vinteenage

Ah yes, healthcare.
Though all states offer insurance at discounted rates and everyone is eligible for it (it's really cheap, I think my sister and I's was like $15 a month), a lot of people just don't realize it.

I don't believe you can get funded housing here...or grants for it.


----------



## AriannasMama

Insurance makes me mad. I wish it was easier to just get it for your baby then worry about how I will afford it or get it etc. 

Slang is different with what the baby sleeps in, lol. Cribs in the US are Cotbeds in the UK, while Cribs in the UK are Cradles in the US. And I think you say baby vests/babygrows for onesies here? The little one piece thing that snaps at the crotch with short/long sleeves.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh yeah, benefits are quite a big difference too, especially with housing!
See, to me, a meat pie is like a pork pie. No messing around with gravy, just meat...and pie :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

We have state insurance for people who dont have the money, so its kinda like NHS but it can take months to go through the application process which is annoying..but we have more of a choice of where/who our doctors are.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think the benifits system is different

Education is differnt isn't it?
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

and yeah, your guys housing sounds LOADS better than in the US, maybe its just in my area, but I would never want to live in Gov't funded housing, too much drugs/gang problems.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

mrs.stokes said:


> Insurance makes me mad. I wish it was easier to just get it for your baby then worry about how I will afford it or get it etc.
> 
> Slang is different with what the baby sleeps in, lol. Cribs in the US are Cotbeds in the UK, while Cribs in the UK are Cradles in the US. And I think you say baby vests/babygrows for onesies here? The little one piece thing that snaps at the crotch with short/long sleeves.

Completely! I won't even being to pretend that I've gotten my head around the words for baby clothes, sleeping places etc. I don't think I'll ever quite understand it!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Jadelm said:


> Oh yeah DUHH the NHS is kinda a biggy!!
> And our welfare system in terms of benefits and housing I think is really different right?
> 
> And I think yeah a pot pie is kinda like a meat pie.. does it have like a pastry case all the way round? x

yep they are soooo yummy


----------



## majm1241

Y'all call them Pushchairs and we call them Strollers. LOL I think that is right. Also, took me forever to figure out what a nappy is! I believe they are the same as diapers here in the US.?


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Ah yes, healthcare.
> Though all states offer insurance at discounted rates and everyone is eligible for it (it's really cheap, I think my sister and I's was like $15 a month), a lot of people just don't realize it.
> 
> I don't believe you can get funded housing here...or grants for it.

My insurance is 400 dollars a month =/. I had to get it through Cobra through my mom's job. I probably could have been eligible for state insurance, but I like my doctors a lot and my parents are willing to pay it until the baby comes, but with the new insurance laws it looks like I can go back on their insurance at a regular premium, arianna won't be covered though and I have to get either private insurance, a full time job, or state insurance for her, and the first two aren't gonna be easy.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

majm1241 said:


> Y'all call them Pushchairs and we call them Strollers. LOL I think that is right. Also, took me forever to figure out what a nappy is! I believe they are the same as diapers here in the US.?

Yep, a nappy is a diaper! That's about the only one I definitely know :blush:


----------



## majm1241

mrs.stokes said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Ah yes, healthcare.
> Though all states offer insurance at discounted rates and everyone is eligible for it (it's really cheap, I think my sister and I's was like $15 a month), a lot of people just don't realize it.
> 
> I don't believe you can get funded housing here...or grants for it.
> 
> My insurance is 400 dollars a month =/. I had to get it through Cobra through my mom's job. I probably could have been eligible for state insurance, but I like my doctors a lot and my parents are willing to pay it until the baby comes, but with the new insurance laws it looks like I can go back on their insurance at a regular premium, arianna won't be covered though and I have to get either private insurance, a full time job, or state insurance for her, and the first two aren't gonna be easy.Click to expand...

Can you put her on Medicaid?


----------



## vinteenage

mrs.stokes said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Ah yes, healthcare.
> Though all states offer insurance at discounted rates and everyone is eligible for it (it's really cheap, I think my sister and I's was like $15 a month), a lot of people just don't realize it.
> 
> I don't believe you can get funded housing here...or grants for it.
> 
> My insurance is 400 dollars a month =/. I had to get it through Cobra through my mom's job. I probably could have been eligible for state insurance, but I like my doctors a lot and my parents are willing to pay it until the baby comes, but with the new insurance laws it looks like I can go back on their insurance at a regular premium, arianna won't be covered though and I have to get either private insurance, a full time job, or state insurance for her, and the first two aren't gonna be easy.Click to expand...

Finn's going to go on state insurance I actually need to call this week..

Adrianna should be covered for the first 30 days on your, or your parents insurance though.


----------



## Desi's_lost

mrs.stokes said:


> and yeah, your guys housing sounds LOADS better than in the US, maybe its just in my area, but I would never want to live in Gov't funded housing, too much drugs/gang problems.

agreed!
i think we have a thing where they give us money towards rent though.


----------



## abarker6

Yes our schooling is different. We go elemantry, Middle school, High school. Which go from Preschool, Kindergraden 1st grade through 12th grade. Then we have the options to go to College which can be as long as a year or less to more than 4 years. We also normally start school at 5 1/2 to 6 years old and graduate 12th grade around 18 or so.


----------



## Jadelm

Oh the whole strollers/pushchairs thing confuses me anyway.. but it might be because of the US/UK thing and I just didn't realise!

To me, a buggy or a pushchair is like a proper big travel system thing, a stroller is just one of the little chair ones that snaps up dead small, and a pram is one of the traditional style horizontal ones.. that's how it works in my mind anyway :haha: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

majm1241 said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Ah yes, healthcare.
> Though all states offer insurance at discounted rates and everyone is eligible for it (it's really cheap, I think my sister and I's was like $15 a month), a lot of people just don't realize it.
> 
> I don't believe you can get funded housing here...or grants for it.
> 
> My insurance is 400 dollars a month =/. I had to get it through Cobra through my mom's job. I probably could have been eligible for state insurance, but I like my doctors a lot and my parents are willing to pay it until the baby comes, but with the new insurance laws it looks like I can go back on their insurance at a regular premium, arianna won't be covered though and I have to get either private insurance, a full time job, or state insurance for her, and the first two aren't gonna be easy.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you put her on Medicaid?Click to expand...


Yeah, I just talked to someone from the state aide office and he said they would base it off my income only and she would be eligible for it, since I will have insurance I think OH will apply for it for him and her because he doesn't have insurance either. Though I have no idea how to fill out the form for someone who isn't born yet, lol. I just need to go into the office to get it figured out.


----------



## Jadelm

So if college in the US the same as uni over here? Cos to us college is the thing you do from 16-18 after you leave secondary school to get qualifications to get into uni,etc which you go to from 18 for 3/4 years to get a degree? 

And anyone who gets both the school systems, is like year 7 the same as 7th grade etc? x


----------



## vinteenage

Jadelm said:


> So if college in the US the same as uni over here? Cos to us college is the thing you do from 16-18 after you leave secondary school to get qualifications to get into uni,etc which you go to from 18 for 3/4 years to get a degree?
> 
> And anyone who gets both the school systems, is like year 7 the same as 7th grade etc? x

College and uni are the same. College lasts 4-5 years and then you go to graduate school for anything more specialized (lawyers, surgeons). 

I don't think 7th grade and year 7 match up. 7th grade here you'd be 12/13.


----------



## abarker6

Ya College is the same as Uni there. High school is kinda like your secondary school which we start around 15 to 16 years old and then go until 18. And I think that year 7 for you might be the same as 7th grade here for us.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah that's the age your in year 7 :)
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi's_lost said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> and yeah, your guys housing sounds LOADS better than in the US, maybe its just in my area, but I would never want to live in Gov't funded housing, too much drugs/gang problems.
> 
> agreed!
> i think we have a thing where they give us money towards rent though.Click to expand...


Yeah there are a few programs that help with rent, but you still usually need to go to a Section 8/Subsidized apartment complex and those tend to have problems, again around here, they are tearing down all the big housing projects in Chicago, where sure some decent families live, but along with the good families comes bad familes with the drug/gang problems and they are all being moved into the Section 8 apartment complexes in the suburbs. 

Apartments around me are expensive as hell! I am talking at least 800 dollars for a decent 2 bedroom apartment. I am living at home until I get a decent full time job.


----------



## Jadelm

My head is just spinning with all this new information!! :rofl: x


----------



## AriannasMama

Jadelm said:


> My head is just spinning with all this new information!! :rofl: x

Mine too, almost giving me a headache! lol. I always said if I were to travel somewhere I would want to go where they spoke english, but now I think I would still be lost if I came there, haha.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I was thinking of emigrating to america. When I am qualified and had a few years in the proffession. But I think I would miss the UK too much

Is it true they like employing english trained nurses?
xx


----------



## jessmckeiver

WOW, this has really opened my eyes. I think us from the UK are a lot better off in terms of NHS and what not.. gosh. What a lot of infomation. I dont have anything to input im just like WOOOW though with all the things in the US. We really are let off easy in UK. I thought we was badly done to lol. xx :flower:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Confused.com.

I find it weird how in America college is university here. Like a college degree in the US, is the equivilent of a UK university degree. Whereas in the UK a college degree is not the equivilent of a university degree.
I also don't get home in America you don't have to specifically pick a subject to 'major' in when you first go to college/univeristy and can just choose that later. Whereas in the UK you apply for the subject you will graduate in and then pick other modules if needed.

And the whole graduate school in the US confuses me. In the UK a doctor/dentist trains for 7 year at university as well as placement and that's them. A lawyer does the same. However, in America to do this you have to go to one college and then off to another.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah the differences in schools is really confusing to me! lol. and idk about english trained nurses, never heard of that before.


----------



## samface182

sleepsuits..
https://www.babystuffnow.com/image_manager/attributes/image/image_5/41112914_9051823_thumbnail.jpg

vests..
https://www.unique-kids.co.uk/acatalog/0030-01.jpg

:haha:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Sleepsuits I got right, I just call them sleepers though. :thumbup:


----------



## Jadelm

Oooooh I remembered another little thing from emailing Amygwen.. 
Apparently putting kisses ('xxx's) at the end of posts/emails/texts isn't really done as much in america whereas here we do it on like everything.. and I think you can tell by looking at the posts sometimes x


----------



## samface182

Jadelm said:


> Oooooh I remembered another little thing from emailing Amygwen..
> Apparently putting kisses ('xxx's) at the end of posts/emails/texts isn't really done as much in america whereas here we do it on like everything.. and I think you can tell by looking at the posts sometimes x

yeah! that's one ive noticed too! us UK girls are weirdos 

xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

awe thats sweet, i want to start doing that. 

xx

lol


----------



## majm1241

samface182 said:


> sleepsuits..
> https://www.babystuffnow.com/image_manager/attributes/image/image_5/41112914_9051823_thumbnail.jpg
> 
> vests..
> https://www.unique-kids.co.uk/acatalog/0030-01.jpg
> 
> :haha:
> xx

Top pics are Sleepers and Bottom pic is Onsies. :D



Jadelm said:


> Oooooh I remembered another little thing from emailing Amygwen..
> Apparently putting kisses ('xxx's) at the end of posts/emails/texts isn't really done as much in america whereas here we do it on like everything.. and I think you can tell by looking at the posts sometimes x

X's are Hugs and O's are Kisses here. 

XOXO Hugs 'n Kisses!


----------



## samface182

majm1241 said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> sleepsuits..
> https://www.babystuffnow.com/image_manager/attributes/image/image_5/41112914_9051823_thumbnail.jpg
> 
> vests..
> https://www.unique-kids.co.uk/acatalog/0030-01.jpg
> 
> :haha:
> xx
> 
> Top pics are Sleepers and Bottom pic is Onsies. :D
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh I remembered another little thing from emailing Amygwen..
> Apparently putting kisses ('xxx's) at the end of posts/emails/texts isn't really done as much in america whereas here we do it on like everything.. and I think you can tell by looking at the posts sometimes xClick to expand...
> 
> X's are Hugs and O's are Kisses here.
> 
> XOXO Hugs 'n Kisses!Click to expand...

i thought onesies were sleepsuits! :O

X's are kisses here and O's are hugs :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

We say pacifier and you say dummy....that one took me a bit to figure out...LOL

I'm guessing that what we call a trunk is what you call a cars boot?


----------



## majm1241

samface182 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> sleepsuits..
> https://www.babystuffnow.com/image_manager/attributes/image/image_5/41112914_9051823_thumbnail.jpg
> 
> vests..
> https://www.unique-kids.co.uk/acatalog/0030-01.jpg
> 
> :haha:
> xx
> 
> Top pics are Sleepers and Bottom pic is Onsies. :D
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh I remembered another little thing from emailing Amygwen..
> Apparently putting kisses ('xxx's) at the end of posts/emails/texts isn't really done as much in america whereas here we do it on like everything.. and I think you can tell by looking at the posts sometimes xClick to expand...
> 
> X's are Hugs and O's are Kisses here.
> 
> XOXO Hugs 'n Kisses!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought onesies were sleepsuits! :O
> 
> X's are kisses here and O's are hugs :rofl:
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: Well don't you see why we are all confused! We are all backwards! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Oh yeah, y'all call Coke Fizzy Juice right!? I am from Texas and ALL Soda's, Pops, Fizzy Juices are called Cokes! :haha: You ask for a coke, we say what kind ya want! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

majm1241 said:


> Oh yeah, y'all call Coke Fizzy Juice right!? I am from Texas and ALL Soda's, Pops, Fizzy Juices are called Cokes! :haha: You ask for a coke, we say what kind ya want! :D

Thats different even in different parts of the US...in the midwest we say pop for all fizzy drinks, but pop is just general for that, still use coke, sprite, pepsi, etc.


----------



## majm1241

mrs.stokes said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, y'all call Coke Fizzy Juice right!? I am from Texas and ALL Soda's, Pops, Fizzy Juices are called Cokes! :haha: You ask for a coke, we say what kind ya want! :D
> 
> Thats different even in different parts of the US...in the midwest we say pop for all fizzy drinks, but pop is just general for that, still use coke, sprite, pepsi, etc.Click to expand...

Yeah, my Northern friends call it Pop or Soda, depending on where they are from.


----------



## AriannasMama

Even the southern part of my state calls it soda, while we call it pop, haha. so strange.


----------



## majm1241

LOL


----------



## stuffymuffy

mrs.stokes said:


> Even the southern part of my state calls it soda, while we call it pop, haha. so strange.

It's the same here, up north they call it pop and and where I am they call it soda. Although I call it pop because we're from the south :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

rubixcyoob. said:


> Confused.com.
> 
> I find it weird how in America college is university here. Like a college degree in the US, is the equivilent of a UK university degree. Whereas in the UK a college degree is not the equivilent of a university degree.
> I also don't get home in America you don't have to specifically pick a subject to 'major' in when you first go to college/univeristy and can just choose that later. Whereas in the UK you apply for the subject you will graduate in and then pick other modules if needed.
> 
> And the whole graduate school in the US confuses me. In the UK a doctor/dentist trains for 7 year at university as well as placement and that's them. A lawyer does the same. However, in America to do this you have to go to one college and then off to another.

Wow I didn't realize that! Unless you're going to be a nurse of go into a trade ( plumber, construction etc.) you don't apply for the field. Even if you're going to be a doctor or lawyer you don't really have to major in that field there are just certain classes you have to take. Like my cousin is in his first year of med-school and he was a music major in college. 
And if you want to be a doctor/lawyer etc. you go to college for 4 years as pre-med or pre-whatever you want to do and you have to get your bachelors degree. Then you apply for grad school or med school, both of which are really hard to get into. Idk about other fields but you do about two years of medical school before you start a residency, which is like a student doctor but you still get some what paid for it. And residency can last from 4 to 8 years depending on what you want to do.


Aidan's Mummy - Idk about them liking to hire english trained nurses, I know in order to be an RN or LPN here you have to have a liscense from whatever state you're working in. But almost every hospital has nursing shortages around here.


----------



## mum#1

Trying4ababy said:


> We say pacifier and you say dummy....that one took me a bit to figure out...LOL
> 
> I'm guessing that what we call a trunk is what you call a cars boot?

LOL, i'm in Australia and we call it a dummy, but the only reason i knew you called it a pacifier was from the movie 'the pacifier' with vin deisel :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Sneakers = Trainers

Candy = Sweets

Can't think of anymore yet :haha: x


----------



## FayDanielle

I love this thread....
Just wondering, do any of you girls (not in hull) know what a patty is? (You get it from the chip shop) and ever had chip spice?! and what do you called a breadcake?!!!
Lol.


other american words we say different in the UK.

Band-aid = Plaster
Hood of a car = Bonnet of a car!
Jello = Jelly
Jelly = Jam 
Zip code = Postcode

:)


----------



## Youngling

I love american houses. Why do they always seem so much bigger then our houses.
Even their small ones are big!
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I don't even know what a patty is and I live in Hull

But I am from Milton Keynes :rofl:
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I don't even know what a patty is and I live in Hull
> 
> But I am from Milton Keynes :rofl:
> xx


But tell me you've had chip spice?! lol 
aka seasoning salt! x


----------



## LizzieC

Haha we have some cousins living in America, it's all I can do to understand them sometimes :haha:

Zucchini = courgette

I can remember that causing confusion...I thought they had a whole new vegetable over there!

Also, from what I can remember 7th grade is not the same as year 7 here but rather year 8. You always add one on to the grade to get the year here, as your 12/13 in year 8, 11/12 in year 7.


----------



## PleaseBaby

This thread has blown my mind:haha:

So you AMerican ladies I have a question. KNow if you went to hospital with say a broken arm, can they refuse to treat you if you don't have insurance?


----------



## vintage

i love the whole uk/us thing :) one thing i say; the grass is always greener on the otherside
you guys seem to have better sweets (candy another one!) than we do, but americans i've spoke to think we have better :haha: so i dunno, you have better theme parks & weather ;) xx


----------



## x__amour

In the US if you go to the ER with a broken arm they HAVE to treat you regardless of insurance or not. It's the law, haha. It's on a sign on every single ER in the country.


----------



## vintage

our A&E/accident & emergency is america's ER :) x


----------



## x__amour

Ooh, I learned something new today!
Haha, I want to visit the UK so bad!


----------



## Jadelm

FayDanielle said:


> I love this thread....
> Just wondering, do any of you girls (not in hull) know what a patty is? (You get it from the chip shop) and ever had chip spice?! and what do you called a breadcake?!!!
> Lol.
> 
> 
> other american words we say different in the UK.
> 
> Band-aid = Plaster
> Hood of a car = Bonnet of a car!
> Jello = Jelly
> Jelly = Jam
> Zip code = Postcode
> 
> :)

I don't know what a patty or chip spice is lol, but I'm from down south.. in the midlands now though so should still know maybe? 
URGH IT IS NOT A BREADCAKE!!! It's just a roll damnit! A bap if you're pushing it... haha always used to have this arguement with my ex-boyfriend who was from Grimsby :haha:



Youngling said:


> I love american houses. Why do they always seem so much bigger then our houses.
> Even their small ones are big!
> xx

Isn't it because their house aren't made from bricks and mortar like ours? They're made from like.. wood and stuff? xxx


----------



## Youngling

Youngling said:


> I love american houses. Why do they always seem so much bigger then our houses.
> Even their small ones are big!
> xx

Isn't it because their house aren't made from bricks and mortar like ours? They're made from like.. wood and stuff? xxx[/QUOTE]

I dunno but they are still really big lol
xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

ill be honest meat pie sounds disgusting lol but thats jst me haha... i have never seen a pram or one for sale in the US. 

do u guys have wal-mart?


----------



## Youngling

No what is wal-mart?
xx


----------



## majm1241

Lol! Our houses are made from bricks too! As well as wood, siding, etc.. Depends on what you wanna spend! Lol

I always wondered what A&E stood for! ER is Emergency Room. No, if you are willing to get a bill, you will be treated! Lol they sometimes I think just offer payment plans. 

What is breadcake?


----------



## holly2234

Walmart is like our Asda. But the big ones with all the clothes and the Deli and stuff. Its owned by the same company too. 

Breadcake is an odd one.. I call them cobs. But when people say baps, that means boobs where im from. And rolls, and barm cakes. There must be loads more.


----------



## tashaclaire

Good thread! 

Mall = Shopping Centre?


----------



## Jadelm

majm1241 said:


> Lol! Our houses are made from bricks too! As well as wood, siding, etc.. Depends on what you wanna spend! Lol
> 
> I always wondered what A&E stood for! ER is Emergency Room. No, if you are willing to get a bill, you will be treated! Lol they sometimes I think just offer payment plans.
> 
> What is breadcake?

A&E is Accident and Emergency

And a breadcake is just a bread bun/roll 



holly2234 said:


> Walmart is like our Asda. But the big ones with all the clothes and the Deli and stuff. Its owned by the same company too.
> 
> Breadcake is an odd one.. I call them cobs. But when people say baps, that means boobs where im from. And rolls, and barm cakes. There must be loads more.

Asda IS Walmart now!! Walmart bought them, that's why there are like Asda Home shops now!! 

Grocery store = .. supermarket?

Store = Shop


----------



## majm1241

holly2234 said:


> Walmart is like our Asda. But the big ones with all the clothes and the Deli and stuff. Its owned by the same company too.
> 
> Breadcake is an odd one.. I call them cobs. But when people say baps, that means boobs where im from. And rolls, and barm cakes. There must be loads more.

LOL See I call them rolls. LOLA cob to me would be like corn on the cob. LOL



Jadelm said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! Our houses are made from bricks too! As well as wood, siding, etc.. Depends on what you wanna spend! Lol
> 
> I always wondered what A&E stood for! ER is Emergency Room. No, if you are willing to get a bill, you will be treated! Lol they sometimes I think just offer payment plans.
> 
> What is breadcake?
> 
> A&E is Accident and Emergency
> 
> And a breadcake is just a bread bun/roll
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Walmart is like our Asda. But the big ones with all the clothes and the Deli and stuff. Its owned by the same company too.
> 
> Breadcake is an odd one.. I call them cobs. But when people say baps, that means boobs where im from. And rolls, and barm cakes. There must be loads more.Click to expand...
> 
> Asda IS Walmart now!! Walmart bought them, that's why there are like Asda Home shops now!!
> 
> Grocery store = .. supermarket?
> 
> Store = ShopClick to expand...

We call it Grocery Store or Supermarket. Depends on what you wanna say at the moment I guess. LOL


----------



## QuintinsMommy

canada is better :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

PreggoEggo said:


> canada is better :haha:

A very good contribution to the thread :haha: 
What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jadelm said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> canada is better :haha:
> 
> A very good contribution to the thread :haha:
> What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxxClick to expand...


french and english are our official languages 
we have less people.
we have free health care
we have tim hortons (a coffee shops) everywhere
https://www.directoryofhamilton.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/tim_hortons_store.jpg
hockey, we love it.
we are only 143 yrs old
and we like maple syrup.
we say eh? alot too
we have provinces not states
prime minster not a president
are money is pretty coloured, and worth less lol
we have loonies and twoonies (2 dollar and 1 dollar coins)
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ShWR57e9BlI/RwJVdYY_PvI/AAAAAAAAA24/X5qlloSbpw0/s400/loonie+copy.jpg


----------



## majm1241

PreggoEggo said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> canada is better :haha:
> 
> A very good contribution to the thread :haha:
> What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> french and english are our official languages
> we have less people.
> we have free health care
> we have tim hortons (a coffee shops) everywhere
> hockey, we love it.
> we are only 143 yrs old
> and we like maple syrup.
> we say eh? alot too
> we have provinces not states
> prime minster not a presidentClick to expand...

Free Healthcare sounds Awesome! LOL y husband is Active duty Army and we still pay $60 a month for the whole family which is not a lot at all, but still. 

Our Chained Coffee Shop is Starbucks! Mmm!!! 

We like Maple syrup too, but i guess y'all are more known for it. :D

We LOVE Our *American Football*, Baseball and Basketball! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

majm1241 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> canada is better :haha:
> 
> A very good contribution to the thread :haha:
> What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> french and english are our official languages
> we have less people.
> we have free health care
> we have tim hortons (a coffee shops) everywhere
> hockey, we love it.
> we are only 143 yrs old
> and we like maple syrup.
> we say eh? alot too
> we have provinces not states
> prime minster not a presidentClick to expand...
> 
> Free Healthcare sounds Awesome! LOL y husband is Active duty Army and we still pay $60 a month for the whole family which is not a lot at all, but still.
> 
> Our Chained Coffee Shop is Starbucks! Mmm!!!
> 
> We like Maple syrup too, but i guess y'all are more known for it. :D
> 
> We LOVE Our *American Football*, Baseball and Basketball! :happydance:Click to expand...

basketball is Canadian.


----------



## amygwen

if i could live anywhere i'd wanna live in canada!! it's lovelyyy!!
i love the way canadians talk!! :D


----------



## amygwen

oh some more words that are british that americans don't say is

boot of a car = trunk
fag = cigarette
serviette = table napkin
wellies = rubber rain boots
skint = no money $$$

haha!! a few words my parents have taught me to say, i sound like such a weirdo!


----------



## lozzy21

I love these threads lol. There was a huge one in GC that went on for ages.


----------



## amygwen

PleaseBaby said:


> This thread has blown my mind:haha:
> 
> So you AMerican ladies I have a question. KNow if you went to hospital with say a broken arm, can they refuse to treat you if you don't have insurance?

no! they can't deny you. :) you would just get billed for it!


----------



## majm1241

PreggoEggo said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> canada is better :haha:
> 
> A very good contribution to the thread :haha:
> What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> french and english are our official languages
> we have less people.
> we have free health care
> we have tim hortons (a coffee shops) everywhere
> hockey, we love it.
> we are only 143 yrs old
> and we like maple syrup.
> we say eh? alot too
> we have provinces not states
> prime minster not a presidentClick to expand...
> 
> Free Healthcare sounds Awesome! LOL y husband is Active duty Army and we still pay $60 a month for the whole family which is not a lot at all, but still.
> 
> Our Chained Coffee Shop is Starbucks! Mmm!!!
> 
> We like Maple syrup too, but i guess y'all are more known for it. :D
> 
> We LOVE Our *American Football*, Baseball and Basketball! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> basketball is Canadian.Click to expand...

Didn't know that! LOL


----------



## Youngling

I love that car outside that coffee shop!!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

this is called a *fanny pack*
https://www.mychildrenfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/fanny-pack.jpg

fanny means something else in the UK i think :winkwink:


----------



## majm1241

PreggoEggo said:


> this is called a *fanny pack*
> https://www.mychildrenfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/fanny-pack.jpg
> 
> fanny means something else in the UK i think :winkwink:

OMG!!! Do y'all still WEAR THOSE!!!??? :rofl: Those were BIG in the 80's and 90's here! LOL If you wear them now, you will be made fun of in the States! LOL


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol no we don't 
but fanny means vagina in the UK . lol


----------



## FayDanielle

what you call a 'fanny pack' is a 'bum bag' here!!
lol
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

fanny = bum here


----------



## majm1241

PreggoEggo said:


> lol no we don't
> but fanny means vagina in the UK . lol

Phew! OK! thank Goodness! :haha: Oh wow! Fanny means Butt here! LOL


----------



## vintage

:haha: i love this thread & Jade ur like me :winkwink: from the south living in the midlands, thought i'd share soz for OTness!


----------



## SilasLove

Ok, so someone explain to me about tea or what not in the UK. Like a special time of day or something? :blush:

I don't know if I am making sense or not!


----------



## FayDanielle

Tea time is when you have dinner, the main meal of the day. Around 6pm ish xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> canada is better :haha:
> 
> A very good contribution to the thread :haha:
> What makes canada different from america? Aside from it being a different country obvs lol but isn't it practically the same? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> french and english are our official languages
> we have less people.
> we have free health care
> we have tim hortons (a coffee shops) everywhere
> https://www.directoryofhamilton.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/tim_hortons_store.jpg
> hockey, we love it.
> we are only 143 yrs old
> and we like maple syrup.
> we say eh? alot too
> we have provinces not states
> prime minster not a president
> are money is pretty coloured, and worth less lol
> we have loonies and twoonies (2 dollar and 1 dollar coins)
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ShWR57e9BlI/RwJVdYY_PvI/AAAAAAAAA24/X5qlloSbpw0/s400/loonie+copy.jpgClick to expand...


And you have Marine Land!!! LOL We used to go there every year before my brothers joined the military and weren't allowed in anymore :haha: 
There are a lot of Tim Horton's around here, they're becoming just as popular as Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Jadelm

amygwen said:


> oh some more words that are british that americans don't say is
> 
> boot of a car = trunk
> fag = cigarette
> serviette = table napkin
> wellies = rubber rain boots
> skint = no money $$$
> 
> haha!! a few words my parents have taught me to say, i sound like such a weirdo!

OMgosh you don't have WELLIES?! Rubber rain boots so doesn't have the same ring to it :haha: And do people call gay people fags there? Some people do here a little bit but I think we got it from you guys! 



vintage said:


> :haha: i love this thread & Jade ur like me :winkwink: from the south living in the midlands, thought i'd share soz for OTness!

Ooo where you from and where do you live now? I'm from Kent and now I live in Lincolnshire :)



PreggoEggo said:


> lol no we don't
> but fanny means vagina in the UK . lol

Haha the word fanny makes me laugh.. so does willy. I don't know why, it's just my inner child :haha: I can't say either of them seriously!



FayDanielle said:


> Tea time is when you have dinner, the main meal of the day. Around 6pm ish xx

Also you could have 'tea time' as in a time around mid-morning where ladies would sit together and have tea (the drink) and suitable little snacks like scones and teacakes. Not really done anymore though but that's what it used to be.

Hahaha Em should have never taught me to multi-quote!!! xx


----------



## vintage

> Ooo where you from and where do you live now? I'm from Kent and now I live in Lincolnshire

from kent, living in wolverhampton :) xx


----------



## amygwen

Jadelm said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> oh some more words that are british that americans don't say is
> 
> boot of a car = trunk
> fag = cigarette
> serviette = table napkin
> wellies = rubber rain boots
> skint = no money $$$
> 
> haha!! a few words my parents have taught me to say, i sound like such a weirdo!
> 
> OMgosh you don't have WELLIES?! Rubber rain boots so doesn't have the same ring to it :haha: And do people call gay people fags there? Some people do here a little bit but I think we got it from you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> vintage said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i love this thread & Jade ur like me :winkwink: from the south living in the midlands, thought i'd share soz for OTness!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo where you from and where do you live now? I'm from Kent and now I live in Lincolnshire :)
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> lol no we don't
> but fanny means vagina in the UK . lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha the word fanny makes me laugh.. so does willy. I don't know why, it's just my inner child :haha: I can't say either of them seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Tea time is when you have dinner, the main meal of the day. Around 6pm ish xxClick to expand...
> 
> Also you could have 'tea time' as in a time around mid-morning where ladies would sit together and have tea (the drink) and suitable little snacks like scones and teacakes. Not really done anymore though but that's what it used to be.
> 
> Hahaha Em should have never taught me to multi-quote!!! xxClick to expand...

lol yeah! they don't call them wellies here & they're not that popular. i know that in high school if someone wore them they would get made fun of! lol yeah, some people call gay guys fags, but it's really mean to call them a fag to their face so.. it's something thats only said behind their backs!! :flower:


----------



## Jadelm

ooooooo where abouts in Kent?? How exciting lol. I'm moving back there too asap! I was born in Maidstone, grew up in Wrotham which is sort of like near Sevenoaks/Brans Hatch :) x

Sorry to go O/T girlys.. just carry on going around this little convo :haha: x


----------



## Jadelm

amygwen said:


> lol yeah! they don't call them wellies here & they're not that popular. i know that in high school if someone wore them they would get made fun of! lol yeah, some people call gay guys fags, but it's really mean to call them a fag to their face so.. it's something thats only said behind their backs!! :flower:

Haha you would get made fun of if you wore them to school or just out here too! We only have them for.. muddy farm places and kids wear them more cos they like to jump in puddles. They've only really got cool again cos of all the music festivals that are always in muddy fields so you need em :thumbup:
Haha like how you say that like it's not mean if it's behind their back :rofl: jk it's mean to say it here too, although it's sorta not mean to call someone it if they're not actually gay.. ifkwim? x


----------



## hopeandpray

this thread is brilliant! canadian coins are so pretty, another thing i remember from america is that the cars are HUGE! i could start talking about the differences in Ireland but that might get even more confusing :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

hopeandpray said:


> this thread is brilliant! canadian coins are so pretty, another thing i remember from america is that the cars are HUGE! i could start talking about the differences in Ireland but that might get even more confusing :haha:

DO IT! What's different about ireland and uk? xxx


----------



## emmylou209

euro and pound thats all i no lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I have seen House Hunters International and in UK it seems the houses are much smaller, and your washer/dryer is in the kitchen? 

How big is a typical house in the UK? sq ft. wise


----------



## vintage

@ Jade, i was born in all saints hospital :lol: where was you born? grew up in chatham/rochester/isle of sheppey :lol: i want to move back to kentttt x


----------



## Jadelm

Maidstone General Hospital.. apparently it's got a really bad reputation now! LOL 
I've aaaaalwaaaays wanted to move back and I'm so glad we're finally doing it!! xxx


----------



## vintage

:thumbup: yayyyy for us :haha: xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

So stupid question but are benefits in the UK like our welfare system, food stamps, section 8 and all that?? And what's council housing? :blush:


----------



## PleaseBaby

I think council housing would be like your section 8 housing? Government built houses that are cheaper rent than normal. We don't have food stamps, our welfare basically gives people a certain amount to live on a week, free prescriptions, opticians, dentists, school meals.


----------



## LoolaBear

lol i think they need this post all over BnB i love it.

and just to throw the boot in about the whole walmart thing. in a way we do have walmarts here cos asda is now apart of the walmart brand!!!!

We say lift - america says elevator

and i did have a really long list but now my mind has gone completely blank, baby brain hitting me hard today! xx


----------



## Adrienne

When I was in the UK last summer, the whole cookie/biscuit, fry/chip, cookie/biscuit, chip/crisp, jelly/jam, jello/jelly thing really threw me off. I thought I was going to starve because I couldn't ever get the food names right! :rofl:


----------



## Christine1993

Council houses are like government owned. Like where I live there is Dundee City Council and they own some houses/flats. They are usually cheaper than private owned houses. Some people can qualify to get the rent paid for them too. 

I wish the UK had things like the U.S has, like a Taco Bell, or a 24 hour diner. I would LOVE that. Also i was watching Man vs Food the other night and somewhere in America had a Voodoo Doughnut, the UK (or atleast where I live) have nothing like a Doughnut diner. I love doughnuts.


----------



## LoolaBear

our football is soccer in america, there football is a bit like rugby for us apart from they wear alot of padding and we dont.
a compact car in america is like the size of a golf here which to us is a medium sized car and a compact car is a fiat sceinto (dont know the spelling!) or one of those diddy two seater smart cars. everything is just massive in america!
our large at macdonalds is americas small!!! (got that one from my sisters friend who used to travel there all the time!)


----------



## Adrienne

Christine1993 said:


> Council houses are like government owned. Like where I live there is Dundee City Council and they own some houses/flats. They are usually cheaper than private owned houses. Some people can qualify to get the rent paid for them too.
> 
> I wish the UK had things like the U.S has, like a Taco Bell, or a 24 hour diner. I would LOVE that. Also i was watching Man vs Food the other night and somewhere in America had a Voodoo Doughnut, the UK (or atleast where I live) have nothing like a Doughnut diner. I love doughnuts.

We have doughnut shops everywhere where I live! Krispy Kreme is the most popular for traditional doughnuts, but we also have Cafe du Monde for beignets! I've eaten my weight in beignets since I've been pregnant.


----------



## Christine1993

Send me one? :haha:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

dungarees= overalls
u guys say ring we say call
pub=bar


----------



## Adrienne

Christine1993 said:


> Send me one? :haha:

I would, but I think they might get a little hard during the trip across the ocean, :rofl:


----------



## Christine1993

:haha: Is there also 24 hour diners where you live? I'm calling them diners cause I don't know what the UK word for diner would be, even tho I live and was born in the UK :haha: 24 hour resturants just don't have the same ring to it :haha:

Trolleys - shopping carts, is that right?
Shop/supermarket - store
Nappies - diapers

x


----------



## Adrienne

Christine1993 said:


> :haha: Is there also 24 hour diners where you live? I'm calling them diners cause I don't know what the UK word for diner would be, even tho I live and was born in the UK :haha: 24 hour resturants just don't have the same ring to it :haha:
> 
> Trolleys - shopping carts, is that right?
> Shop/supermarket - store
> Nappies - diapers
> 
> x

Some of our McDonald's and Krystal's stay open 24 hours, and so do our Waffle Houses and IHOPs. I don't know if you have Waffle House in the UK, but they primarily serve breakfast, although you can get hamburgers and chicken and stuff there, too. IHOP is pretty much pancakes. I'm not sure what else they serve, though. I rarely go. And I know our main Cafe du Monde here in New Orleans is open 24 hours, too. So beignets any time of the day or night! Then, we also have a few restaurant/bars that stay open all night, too.


----------



## Jadelm

I think a diner here might be a little like a cafe? Cos they do breakfasts and coffee and stuff right? And they don't have like our 'cafes' in US hey? xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

This is fantastic!! I'm usually pretty good about figuring out what you guys are saying over there. Probably because almost my entire hometown are Irish immigrants. Best part? When I talk you can hear the Irish a little bit even though I was born and raised in the USA! lol

I noticed this one...
"pissed" means drunk over there but when an American is pissed they are really f-ing angry. Also, we use "mad" as angry and, more recently, like "very" (ex: I just made mad money) ...but it's not proper at all. Very slang.

Edited to add a note from my fiancé. "Tell them they're spelling "tire" wrong!" lol We also dropped the u out of a lot of words too. (favorite, color, etc...)


----------



## majm1241

Ihop has pancakes, waffles, omelets, sandwiches, burgers, chicken fried steaks, t-bone sreaks, etc... Lotsa different stuff! Lol I love me some Ihop! Lol. Denny's is a 24 hour diner as well. They serve stuff like Ihop too but not as many options.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Council houses are like government owned. Like where I live there is Dundee City Council and they own some houses/flats. They are usually cheaper than private owned houses. Some people can qualify to get the rent paid for them too.
> 
> I wish the UK had things like the U.S has, like a Taco Bell, or a 24 hour diner. I would LOVE that. Also i was watching Man vs Food the other night and somewhere in America had a Voodoo Doughnut, the UK (or atleast where I live) have nothing like a Doughnut diner. I love doughnuts.

Ah that's pretty much what section 8 is. And Voodoo donuts is in Oregon, my aunt lives there and they're suppose to be the best. 
No Taco Bell or 24 hr diners? I'd die :haha: I've eaten so much Taco Bell since i got pregnant and my friends and I are always making late night trips to the diner!


----------



## amygwen

ohhh! you know what. i love those two old ladies that clean houses, kim & aggy?? and i looooooove that lady whose on the show 'you are what you eat'! or whatever. lol my parents have BBC America on 24/7!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jadelm said:


> I think a diner here might be a little like a cafe? Cos they do breakfasts and coffee and stuff right? And they don't have like our 'cafes' in US hey? xx

Cafe's here are like coffee shops, but not usually open 24 hours. They serve like fancy coffee drinks and sometimes pastries. Diners are really laid back restaurants and serve just about anything depending on the diner for pretty cheap :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

This is off topic but my favotite movie is "Pride & Prejudice", the one with Colin Firth and every time I watch it I want tea with milk & sugar and Yorkshire Pudding! :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

Our cafe's aren't open 24hr. Some over here do call them coffee shops. Tesco is open 24 hours, I usually just pop along at night if I'm hungry. The clubs and pubs usually shut at around 3ish. The only things here in the UK which I think US would have is like Mcdonalds, KFC, burger king, does US have subway? We don't have anything fancy like the US :( Yeah i was watching about voodoo doughnuts on TV, my god they looked so amazing, a doughnut with maple syrup and bacon?! YUM.


----------



## Christine1993

majm1241 said:


> This is off topic but my favotite movie is "Pride & Prejudice", the one with Colin Firth and every time I watch it I want tea with milk & sugar and Yorkshire Pudding! :haha:

Without sounding like a dumbass but, do people in the US not drink tea? :blush:


----------



## Adrienne

Christine1993 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> This is off topic but my favotite movie is "Pride & Prejudice", the one with Colin Firth and every time I watch it I want tea with milk & sugar and Yorkshire Pudding! :haha:
> 
> Without sounding like a dumbass but, do people in the US not drink tea? :blush:Click to expand...

We drink iced tea and coffee mainly. I've started drinking hot tea, but I picked that habit up while I was in the UK last summer. I'm addicted now.


----------



## PleaseBaby

We have fries and chips over here meaning, fries are the skinny chips like from mcdonalds and chips are the fat ones, so in America you call crisps chips, can you only get fries or do you have fat chips aswell? THat probably made alot more sense in my head:haha:

Also your beers come in cans the size of coke cans as standard, can you get bigger ones? as ours are llike double the size lol


----------



## PleaseBaby

I just hought of another one thats always bugged me, are our pancakes the same? Because it seems really weird to me eating them with like bacon?


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Our cafe's aren't open 24hr. Some over here do call them coffee shops. Tesco is open 24 hours, I usually just pop along at night if I'm hungry. The clubs and pubs usually shut at around 3ish. The only things here in the UK which I think US would have is like Mcdonalds, KFC, burger king, does US have subway? We don't have anything fancy like the US :( Yeah i was watching about voodoo doughnuts on TV, my god they looked so amazing, a doughnut with maple syrup and bacon?! YUM.

What's Tesco? :blush: 
We have all of those and subway, which I LOVE too :haha: They look so good don't they, I'll be taking bubs there this summer to visit them and I can't wait to try the donuts! haha 

I drink hot tea all the time tbh, my grandma is an avid tea drinker so I grew up on it, but most people just drink coffee which I don't really like. Iced tea and sun tea are really popular and sweet tea is big in the south.


----------



## Christine1993

Yeah, you can get big cans of beer too :) Pancakes in the US and UK are the same..I think. Ahhh i see about the tea now. 
In UK mcdonalds, i'd call the fries fries as they are skinny, then at home the fatter chips i'd call chips, which are just fat fries. I'd call crisps crisps.

am i making sense?:haha:


----------



## PleaseBaby

Tesco is a supermarket like wal-mart I think, has everything under one roof


----------



## Christine1993

Tesco is a supermarket :) Our supermarkets are called..ASDA, Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons, things like Lidl, Iceland etc. What supermarkets do you's have? xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

PleaseBaby said:


> We have fries and chips over here meaning, fries are the skinny chips like from mcdonalds and chips are the fat ones, so in America you call crisps chips, can you only get fries or do you have fat chips aswell? THat probably made alot more sense in my head:haha:
> 
> Also your beers come in cans the size of coke cans as standard, can you get bigger ones? as ours are llike double the size lol

We have bigger ones but they're called potato wedges, like the ones you get at KFC. If that's what you mean? :shrug: 

You can get bigger cans of beer, but you buy them individually instead of in a pack like you do with the smaller ones.


----------



## Christine1993

We have potato wedges too only these would be like even fatter chips in a wedge shape with seasoning :)


----------



## Adrienne

I thought of something else that was different. The electrical plugs in the UK were crazy! I melted a straightener even with a converter! :rofl:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Tesco is a supermarket :) Our supermarkets are called..ASDA, Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons, things like Lidl, Iceland etc. What supermarkets do you's have? xx

It varies by state really. Around here we have Walmart, P&C and Price Chopper. But Walmart is an everything store, you can buy housewares, baby things, books, school suppiles etc. while the others are just food.


----------



## majm1241

Adrienne said:


> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> This is off topic but my favotite movie is "Pride & Prejudice", the one with Colin Firth and every time I watch it I want tea with milk & sugar and Yorkshire Pudding! :haha:
> 
> Without sounding like a dumbass but, do people in the US not drink tea? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> We drink iced tea and coffee mainly. I've started drinking hot tea, but I picked that habit up while I was in the UK last summer. I'm addicted now.Click to expand...

Yeah iced tea either sweetened or not. I grew up with my mom's best friend's mom was British and she got me liking y'alls tea. I like my decaf coffee but LOVE hot tea too!!

Oh and we have Subway as well as MANY different Sandwich chains as well.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Adrienne said:


> I thought of something else that was different. The electrical plugs in the UK were crazy! I melted a straightener even with a converter! :rofl:

Haha I think it's like that all over Europe and what not! MY sister moved to Germany after her husband was stationed there and she fried her blow drier even with a converter.


----------



## stuffymuffy

So do you have major clothing stores and lines? Stupid question probably but we have like American Eagle , Hollister and Abercrombie and Fitch :cloud9: Which sells like I guess what you would call "preppy clothes" and then there's stores like Hot Topic and Zumiez that sell more skater/alternative clothing.


----------



## Christine1993

Plug sockets are different everywhere. I know there are different ones from UK, USA, Australia and other parts of Europe. Yeah we've got loads of different clothing like Abercrombie and fitch, lyle & scott if you have heard of it, and others but i don't usually go for the named brands as they are far too expensive for me!

What type of clothing shops do you's have? What are you shopping centre (malls) like?
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Other grocery stores we have, well atleast in my area are Jewel, Dominics, Trader Joes, Aldi(which I know is big in Germany as thats where it came from, but the Aldi's in Germany are different than the ones here, we just have food in ours)


----------



## Christine1993

Aldi in the UK too :) never been though but I think they just do food xx


----------



## majm1241

mrs.stokes said:


> Other grocery stores we have, well atleast in my area are Jewel, Dominics, Trader Joes, Aldi(which I know is big in Germany as thats where it came from, but the Aldi's in Germany are different than the ones here, we just have food in ours)

I know of Wal*Mart, Winn Dixie, HEB, Piggly Wiggly, Kroger's & Publix.


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> PleaseBaby said:
> 
> 
> We have fries and chips over here meaning, fries are the skinny chips like from mcdonalds and chips are the fat ones, so in America you call crisps chips, can you only get fries or do you have fat chips aswell? THat probably made alot more sense in my head:haha:
> 
> Also your beers come in cans the size of coke cans as standard, can you get bigger ones? as ours are llike double the size lol
> 
> We have bigger ones but they're called potato wedges, like the ones you get at KFC. If that's what you mean? :shrug:
> 
> You can get bigger cans of beer, but you buy them individually instead of in a pack like you do with the smaller ones.Click to expand...

Yeah the big can's you buy separately but you can buy beer in bottles too. Do y'all have bottled beer? LOL


----------



## stuffymuffy

Ah name brands are really popular here. I've never heard of Lyle & Scott. Abercrombie and Fitch is really big but I'm not a fan of their jeans lol 
We have a really big mall in my area, and they're suppose to be making it into the biggest in the US, but the building has been going on for years haha Most clothing stores are in malls, except for like boutiques which aren't really popular. Malls have just about everything. Clothes stores, food, toy stores. Just about anything you'd need.


----------



## Jadelm

amygwen said:


> ohhh! you know what. i love those two old ladies that clean houses, kim & aggy?? and i looooooove that lady whose on the show 'you are what you eat'! or whatever. lol my parents have BBC America on 24/7!

I looove how clean is your house :haha: Woo big it up for british tv!! I find it funny how like half the stuff on tv here is american.. and over half the films in our cinemas are american.. but you guys just don't fancy the english stuff! Shame. You're totally missing out on eastenders and hollyoaks :haha:



stuffymuffy said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> I think a diner here might be a little like a cafe? Cos they do breakfasts and coffee and stuff right? And they don't have like our 'cafes' in US hey? xx
> 
> Cafe's here are like coffee shops, but not usually open 24 hours. They serve like fancy coffee drinks and sometimes pastries. Diners are really laid back restaurants and serve just about anything depending on the diner for pretty cheap :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah we have proper posh cafes too.. if your gonna say it like properly like caf-AY.. but then we just had grotty caffs that sell cheap fast food like big old greasy full english breakfasts (ooo do you have those over there?!) and random, generally not good for you things :haha: LOVE EM! 



Christine1993 said:


> Tesco is a supermarket :) Our supermarkets are called..ASDA, Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons, things like Lidl, Iceland etc. What supermarkets do you's have? xx

:rofl: for some reason this made me think of like when you're kids and you're comparing stuff! I think it's just cos it's like such simple stuff so it seems really like DUH! But obvs it's only duuh if you're English!!



majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PleaseBaby said:
> 
> 
> We have fries and chips over here meaning, fries are the skinny chips like from mcdonalds and chips are the fat ones, so in America you call crisps chips, can you only get fries or do you have fat chips aswell? THat probably made alot more sense in my head:haha:
> 
> Also your beers come in cans the size of coke cans as standard, can you get bigger ones? as ours are llike double the size lol
> 
> We have bigger ones but they're called potato wedges, like the ones you get at KFC. If that's what you mean? :shrug:
> 
> You can get bigger cans of beer, but you buy them individually instead of in a pack like you do with the smaller ones.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the big can's you buy separately but you can buy beer in bottles too. Do y'all have bottled beer? LOLClick to expand...

Yep we have bottled beer, and all our packs of beer are the big cans.. except for Heineken which randomly comes in little cans lol. BUDWIESER!! That's american, we have that lol x


----------



## Jadelm

Ooooh yeah like in america your main shoppingy places are malls whereas most towns and cities here have a 'high street' and that's just like where everything is and then the boutiques and things are sorta off the high street etc.. x


----------



## Christine1993

Yes we have bottled beer! :) haha, it's just so interesting to see what the US have, they have loads of things UK don't :( Oooh yes US are missing out on Hollyoaks..it's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Christine1993

UK have malls dont they? Well shopping centres :haha: what are boutiques btw? Like hairdressers?


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah but I think they're malls are like an entire town under a roof lol whereas our shopping centres are pretty small compared unless you go to like meadowhall or something. 
Boutiques are like specialist shops that stock only a few things or each things and are sorta more designer/expensive stuff, more one off stuff you know? Rather than chain stores that have loads of everything x


----------



## PleaseBaby

I've noticed aswell in America you only seem to have travel systems (stroller and carseat) whereas we have loads of choices of prams. Over here people spend a fortune on having the 'best' pram and it's like a status symbol to some people, so my question is do you Americans getcompetitive over your strollers?


----------



## Christine1993

I seee! Our shopping centres are quite big, but the biggest i've seen is the trafford centre :haha:

Do any of you ladies in the US have prams like Silvercross, MacLaren? 

What type of 'soaps' do you have? Like TV soaps, not soaps in which you wash your hands :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

PleaseBaby said:


> I've noticed aswell in America you only seem to have travel systems (stroller and carseat) whereas we have loads of choices of prams. Over here people spend a fortune on having the 'best' pram and it's like a status symbol to some people, so my question is do you Americans getcompetitive over your strollers?


Yep we basically just have travel systems and then smaller umbrella strollers that like fold up and jogging strollers that have only three wheels and are made for hiking and all that. Not really, no. It's basically what just looks cute to to the mom.


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo that's another, americans proper call them soap operas and sitcoms.. we're just like 'thats a soap'.. 'that's funny' :haha: x


----------



## PleaseBaby

stuffymuffy said:


> PleaseBaby said:
> 
> 
> I've noticed aswell in America you only seem to have travel systems (stroller and carseat) whereas we have loads of choices of prams. Over here people spend a fortune on having the 'best' pram and it's like a status symbol to some people, so my question is do you Americans getcompetitive over your strollers?
> 
> 
> Yep we basically just have travel systems and then smaller umbrella strollers that like fold up and jogging strollers that have only three wheels and are made for hiking and all that. Not really, no. It's basically what just looks cute to to the mom.Click to expand...

I'd hate that, I had so much fun picking up my pram and seeing what all the different features were :blush:


----------



## Christine1993

There is so many different things!

Is there anything that is the same?!


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> Yes we have bottled beer! :) haha, it's just so interesting to see what the US have, they have loads of things UK don't :( Oooh yes US are missing out on Hollyoaks..it's amazing!!!!!!

What are Hollyoaks? LOL


----------



## Christine1993

Hollyoaks is a TV programme :) like a sitcom?


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> I seee! Our shopping centres are quite big, but the biggest i've seen is the trafford centre :haha:
> 
> Do any of you ladies in the US have prams like Silvercross, MacLaren?
> 
> What type of 'soaps' do you have? Like TV soaps, not soaps in which you wash your hands :haha:

You can get MacLaren but usually only online. I fell in love with one online but they don't but they don't carry it in the store :cry:

Soaps aren't that popular, usually just older women watch them. My nan schedules her day around them :haha: We have the Young and the Restless, As the World Turns, General Hospital. Then there are what my mom calls night time soap operas like Desperate Housewives, which I love :cloud9:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha I'm not even a teen (I wish I still was :cry:) but this is a fantastic thread. Making me laugh :thumbup:

Hollyoaks https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollyoaks


----------



## Christine1993

What type of soaps does your nan watch?

Another question! what are the phone companys in the US? Like phone networks?

ALSO, what time is it in the US? why is it a different time in different states?

Is it summer/winter/spring/autumn where you are? Again, is it different in different states?

Sorry i sound real dumb :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> Hollyoaks is a TV programme :) like a sitcom?

Oh ok! I was thinking it was another yummy British/Irish food! LOL


----------



## Christine1993

:haha: it does sound like a type of food!


----------



## majm1241

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Ha I'm not even a teen (I wish I still was :cry:) but this is a fantastic thread. Making me laugh :thumbup:
> 
> Hollyoaks https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollyoaks

I'm not either I am 28! LOL I have fun in here though! These teens are great! :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> What type of soaps does your nan watch?
> 
> Another question! what are the phone companys in the US? Like phone networks?
> 
> ALSO, what time is it in the US? why is it a different time in different states?
> 
> Is it summer/winter/spring/autumn where you are? Again, is it different in different states?
> 
> Sorry i sound real dumb :haha:

She loves the Young and the Restless, I have no clue what it's about haha 
There's Verizon, Cingular, AT&T, Sprint and Virgin Mobile. 

Where I am it's almost 7 p.m and there are just different time zones, kinda hard to explain. 

And it's summer here, hotter than h*** right now, I'm pretty sure I'm going to melt :haha: Yes it's very different in some states. Although each state goes through seasons, the severity of each season is different. Like during winter here we get LOADS of snow and winter in Arizona is like our spring time lol


----------



## Christine1993

Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> What type of soaps does your nan watch?
> 
> Another question! what are the phone companys in the US? Like phone networks?
> 
> ALSO, what time is it in the US? why is it a different time in different states?
> 
> Is it summer/winter/spring/autumn where you are? Again, is it different in different states?
> 
> Sorry i sound real dumb :haha:


There are many different phone companies. Our cell phones are AT&T and we have Vonage at home because where we live in Alabama they have bad coverage. We are in the 3% where AT&T does not cover in the US! :growlmad:

There are different times in the US. The Easter Standard Time (EST) is an hour ahead of us. I am in the Central Standard Time (CST). Which it is now 6:00 p.m. here. Then there is Mountain Standard Time (MST) which I believe that is correct and an hour behind CST and then Pacific Standard Time (PST) which is an hour behind MST. I think PST and MST are correct. LOL Never lived in them so don't know exactly.

It is Summertime here. All of the states have the same time for the seasons.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha ha I'm 28 too but act about 20 and apparently look about 16 :wacko:


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!

You are not being silly! I LOVE learning about the different cultures!!!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!

Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Ha ha I'm 28 too but act about 20 and apparently look about 16 :wacko:

LOL I wish I looked younger. I don't think I do anyway. LOL My 10 year high school reunion is this September and I feel like I just graduated but I can't believe it has been that long! LOL :cry:


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...

Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

It isn't a bad word over here. Like it isn't a swear word.

Could someone from the US explain the school system? One thing ive never understood! xx


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...

Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> It isn't a bad word over here. Like it isn't a swear word.
> 
> Could someone from the US explain the school system? One thing ive never understood! xx

What exactly do you want to know? Like the grades from Pre-school to High School Graduation?


----------



## cabaretmum2b

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...

Haha, it does, but it's not really considered a big deal as a proper "swear word". Technically, it's another word for a "lady garden", but for some reason it's fine to say!


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...

Haha not here! At my high school it was one of the words you could get written up for saying.


----------



## Christine1993

A twat is a pregnant gold fish :haha:

Yes, like over here we have..nursery, primary school, high school. 

Then you can go to college then university but it's not compulsory. 

Like where I live you can leave high school at 16 or 18, and if you stay till your eighteen you can go right to Uni. Like college and Uni are different things here.

xx


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not here! At my high school it was one of the words you could get written up for saying.Click to expand...

Ah man! It means the "C" word for girl's privates down there doesn't it!? :blush: I hate the "C" Word! LOL


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> A twat is a pregnant gold fish :haha:
> 
> Yes, like over here we have..nursery, primary school, high school.
> 
> Then you can go to college then university but it's not compulsory.
> 
> Like where I live you can leave high school at 16 or 18, and if you stay till your eighteen you can go right to Uni. Like college and Uni are different things here.
> 
> xx

Well pre-school isn't mandatory here but most kids will go usually from ages 3-5. Then elementary school starts at kindergarten, usually aged 5 or 6 depending on when your birthday falls. It goes to 6th grade at about 11 years old. Then you go to middle school with is 7th and 8th grade. Then you start high school at around 13 or 14 and you go until 12th grade or about 18 years old. Legally you can leave high school at 16, but you won't have a diploma and you'll have to get a GED. You have to have a certain amount of credits to graduate and if you want an advanced regents diploma or advanced designation you have to take extra classes. Most people have enough credits to graduate half way through senior year (12th grade) but only about 50 seniors in my class ( out of like 600) wanted to leave half way through the year.


----------



## Christine1993

Ahhh i see very interesting! Sorry nursery isn't compulsory here either! It's so strange how different everything is though, eh? I definatly have to take a holiday to America at some point, I just want to go to a restaurant at 3 in the morning :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not here! At my high school it was one of the words you could get written up for saying.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah man! It means the "C" word for girl's privates down there doesn't it!? :blush: I hate the "C" Word! LOLClick to expand...

Yes it is haha I'm not a fan of the word either. My parent's are very big on a proper vocabulary and "speaking like you are an educated individual" so I've never been much on swearing.


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not here! At my high school it was one of the words you could get written up for saying.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah man! It means the "C" word for girl's privates down there doesn't it!? :blush: I hate the "C" Word! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it is haha I'm not a fan of the word either. My parent's are very big on a proper vocabulary and "speaking like you are an educated individual" so I've never been much on swearing.Click to expand...

My parents are the same. I should have known about the word for my DH is in the Army and they all have Potty mouths! LOL


----------



## majm1241

Did I run off the other teens in here? :shrug: Or is it time for the other side of the ocean to be sleeping? LOL


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Ahhh i see very interesting! Sorry nursery isn't compulsory here either! It's so strange how different everything is though, eh? I definatly have to take a holiday to America at some point, I just want to go to a restaurant at 3 in the morning :haha:

Haha it's not that exciting I promise you! Usually just a lot of drunk, obnoxious people. I went to the diner around 3 in the morning today because it was too hott to sleep. 

Are you allowed to smoke in restaurants and public places there?


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the time zones! Maybe its because the US is very large? We have none of those networks apart from Virgin! I must sound like a right nutter wanting to know all these things, but it's just something I've always been interested in!
> 
> Nutter :haha: We say crazy, or nuts maybe. Or things like "not the sharpest tool in the shed", one fry short of a happy meal" :haha:
> But you don't sound like either hun! That's what the thread is for :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I like how they call people Twats! I used that the other day actually! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha twat is a very naughty word, does it mean the same to them as us? My step- mom would probably slap my face off if she heard me say that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... so it does not mean jerk!? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not here! At my high school it was one of the words you could get written up for saying.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah man! It means the "C" word for girl's privates down there doesn't it!? :blush: I hate the "C" Word! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it is haha I'm not a fan of the word either. My parent's are very big on a proper vocabulary and "speaking like you are an educated individual" so I've never been much on swearing.Click to expand...
> 
> My parents are the same. I should have known about the word for my DH is in the Army and they all have Potty mouths! LOLClick to expand...

Haha they sure do! All 3 of my brothers are in the military and when they come home from deployment they get quite a few smacks upside the head for their mouths :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

:haha: it's quarter to one in the morning here in the UK.

yep, smoking is banned in public places. i don't smoke though so it doesnt have any affect on me haha! another law is alcohol can't be consumed before 10am or after 10pm in like a supermarket.

is smoking banned in public places in the US?


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> :haha: it's quarter to one in the morning here in the UK.
> 
> yep, smoking is banned in public places. i don't smoke though so it doesnt have any affect on me haha! another law is alcohol can't be consumed before 10am or after 10pm in like a supermarket.
> 
> is smoking banned in public places in the US?

Not in all states. But here it's illegal in restaurants, malls, playgrounds, schools etc. I never smoked either so it wasn't a big deal for me, I was actually quite happy about the law about a lot of people were rather upset by it. You also can't talk on your cell or text while driving.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Christine1993 said:


> :haha: it's quarter to one in the morning here in the UK.
> 
> yep, smoking is banned in public places. i don't smoke though so it doesnt have any affect on me haha! another law is alcohol can't be consumed before 10am or after 10pm in like a supermarket.
> 
> is smoking banned in public places in the US?

Yes, they are trying to ban smoking in all public places but some places still allow it. Like the Waffle house which is another 24 hour diner. I think it is gross to smoke around food! Blech! I don't like smoking period but I definitely want to enjoy a meal without smelling it. 

Oh, y'all say Going on holiday there and we call it Vacation! LOL


----------



## Christine1993

hehe yeah we call it a holiday!

you can't be on the phone here whilst driving either.

i think your allowed to walk down the street with a drink, but i've never seen someone do it lol.

also, before the ban was out were people allowed to smoke in the playground?!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Yea you could smoke anywhere really. Along time ago, around when my mom was in school students could smoke in school during lunch time, now it's illegal to even smoke in the parking lot or on the lawn!.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

stuffymuffy said:


> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:

unless you are in vegas!


----------



## majm1241

Kailynnsmommy said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:
> 
> unless you are in vegas!Click to expand...

You can drink in public in different States/Cities as long as you have it in a cup.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Kailynnsmommy said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:
> 
> unless you are in vegas!Click to expand...

haha yep! Or on the Native American Reservations. I know a lot of people who go to the casino's on them just because you smoke there :wacko:


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> Kailynnsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:
> 
> unless you are in vegas!Click to expand...
> 
> You can drink in public in different States/Cities as long as you have it in a cup.Click to expand...

Ah I didn't know that, here you can't. You can't be intoxicated in public either. Things are rather different even inside the same country.


----------



## majm1241

stuffymuffy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailynnsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:
> 
> unless you are in vegas!Click to expand...
> 
> You can drink in public in different States/Cities as long as you have it in a cup.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I didn't know that, here you can't. You can't be intoxicated in public either. Things are rather different even inside the same country.Click to expand...

Yes, drunk in public is a big no no too!!! LOL


----------



## Christine1993

if anyone was caught smoking on school premises we would have been suspended :haha: are you not allowed to smoke on your own garden?x


----------



## Christine1993

you arent allowed to be drunk in public? madness! haha


----------



## stuffymuffy

Well yeah, you can smoke anywhere on your own property. Although they're trying to get a bill passed right now that says that you can't smoke in front of children under a certain age, but I doubt it will go through.


----------



## stuffymuffy

majm1241 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailynnsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you can't drink in public at all, no matter what time Except at like restaurants and bars. But you can't just walk down the street with a beer or go to the park with one :haha:
> 
> unless you are in vegas!Click to expand...
> 
> You can drink in public in different States/Cities as long as you have it in a cup.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I didn't know that, here you can't. You can't be intoxicated in public either. Things are rather different even inside the same country.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drunk in public is a big no no too!!! LOLClick to expand...

Haha yes but if you go downtown around 3 a.m here you'll see that not everyone follows that law :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

haha that is really mad! so what if you're going home from a night out and the police catch you drunk??
are they called police in the US?
also what are sheriffs?


----------



## stuffymuffy

You're just not suppose to be walking around and heavily intoxicated and definitely not driving while intoxicated. So of they caught you just walking around obnoxiously drunk, depending on the cop they'd either arrest you or tell you to call someone to come get you. If you're caught driving drunk that's a whole nother ball game!
Sheriffs wear the big hats :haha:
And sheriffs get paid a bit more than cops and are involved in more complex cases than regular officers I think. The sheriffs department and the state troopers patrole the thruway, they're always at fairs and things like that. When FOB, at the time we were dating, moved in with me he was still 17 so technically he was a runway and the sheriffs came to school the next day to take him home. So if the sheriffs show up at your door, it's probably not a good thing lol


----------



## Christine1993

i see! 

what are the laws in the US regarding age?
like how old to move out, have sex, drink, drive

xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

21 is the drinking age.
You have to be 19 to buy cigarettes, except on the reservation. 
You can drive at 16.
There really isn't an age it's legal for you to have sex. There is an age of consent, which is the age in which you're legally allowed to have sex with someone over the age of 18 but it's different in each state, here it's 17. 
You can't legally move out until you're 18 unless your parents give you permission.


----------



## Christine1993

Very different again! Here it is 18 to drink, 17 to drive, 16 to move out and 18 to smoke. It was 16 to smoke but changed a couple of years ago.


----------



## Christine1993

Whats a reservation?x


----------



## stuffymuffy

The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> Very different again! Here it is 18 to drink, 17 to drive, 16 to move out and 18 to smoke. It was 16 to smoke but changed a couple of years ago.

Wow, a lot of teenagers would be very happy if the drinking age was that low again lol You can move out at 16??


----------



## Christine1993

haha, see if a 18 year old from the UK came to the US for a holiday, would they still have to be 21? iykwim? and yeah you can move out at 16 :)x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

19 is drinking age in canada.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Christine1993 said:


> haha, see if a 18 year old from the UK came to the US for a holiday, would they still have to be 21? iykwim? and yeah you can move out at 16 :)x

I really have no clue lol I assume you could. But I know that they just made a law that American's under 21 can't drink in Canada since their drinking age is only 19, a lot of teenagers used to go there to drink on vacations lol


----------



## Christine1993

I don't think i could wait until 21 :haha:

Anyway all you US and Canada ladies, I am away off here now as it is.. 2 in the morning! Very tired! it's been great learning about a different culture, very interesting. great thread! xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Christine1993 said:


> haha, see if a 18 year old from the UK came to the US for a holiday, would they still have to be 21? iykwim? and yeah you can move out at 16 :)x

yes u would still have to be 21.
in new mexico u can buy cigarettes at 18 and drive at 15 1/2


----------



## SilasLove

It is 18 to buy cigs in Missouri as well.


----------



## Adrienne

You can buy tobacco products at 18 in Louisiana. And we were the last state to hold out on changing our drinking laws, too. I think it was in the 80s when the government said that they would stop funding states that didn't raise the drinking age to 21. We held out with a loophole until like 1995. :rofl:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

stuffymuffy said:


> 21 is the drinking age.
> You have to be 19 to buy cigarettes, except on the reservation.
> You can drive at 16.
> There really isn't an age it's legal for you to have sex. There is an age of consent, which is the age in which you're legally allowed to have sex with someone over the age of 18 but it's different in each state, here it's 17.
> You can't legally move out until you're 18 unless your parents give you permission.

I'm in New York so my laws differ a little...

Moving Out--16
Driving--16
Tobacco--18
Sex--18
Gambling/lotto--18
Drinking--21

(I know you have to be 19 to buy tobacco in New Jersey.)

You can join the military at 16 with parental consent or 18 without.
Marriage... You can get married at 14 with a judge's OK, 16 with parental consent and 18 without.

Some people (myself included) believe that if you are old enough to go to war then you are old enough to drink and want the drinking age dropped back down to 18 (it used to be like that about 20-something years ago).

It doesn't matter if you are American or not, they'll still card you for everything. I have to say though, I really enjoyed actually buying my own beer when I was 19 and I visited Ireland. :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

sleepinbeauty said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 21 is the drinking age.
> You have to be 19 to buy cigarettes, except on the reservation.
> You can drive at 16.
> There really isn't an age it's legal for you to have sex. There is an age of consent, which is the age in which you're legally allowed to have sex with someone over the age of 18 but it's different in each state, here it's 17.
> You can't legally move out until you're 18 unless your parents give you permission.
> 
> I'm in New York so my laws differ a little...
> 
> Moving Out--16
> Driving--16
> Tobacco--18
> Sex--18
> Gambling/lotto--18
> Drinking--21
> 
> (I know you have to be 19 to buy tobacco in New Jersey.)
> 
> You can join the military at 16 with parental consent or 18 without.
> Marriage... You can get married at 14 with a judge's OK, 16 with parental consent and 18 without.
> *
> Some people (myself included) believe that if you are old enough to go to war then you are old enough to drink and want the drinking age dropped back down to 18* (it used to be like that about 20-something years ago).
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are American or not, they'll still card you for everything. I have to say though, I really enjoyed actually buying my own beer when I was 19 and I visited Ireland. :haha:Click to expand...

I completely agree :thumbup: If you're old enough to fight and die for our country, you're old enough to have a beer. 

I'm in NY too lol 
I know moving out is 18, my FOB tried moving in with me at 17 and his parents called him in as a runaway and the sheriffs showed up to school to take him home, said if he did it again he would be arrested :wacko: Which was ridiculous as they told him to leave. You can fight it and try to get emanciapted but you have to be able to prove abuse and/or neglect. 
Age of consent to sex is 17
https://www.svfreenyc.org/survivors_legal.html
Wow I didn't know that about being able to get married at 14!


----------



## abarker6

Also the legal age to have sex in New Mexico is 16.


----------



## majm1241

You have to be 18 to buy cigarettes. You can drive at 15 but with an adult in the car and it has to be over 21 I believe and you have to have you driver's permit though. You get your license at 16.


----------



## majm1241

[/QUOTE]

I completely agree :thumbup: If you're old enough to fight and die for our country, you're old enough to have a beer.[/QUOTE]

I agree with this too! :thumbup:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I know if an American goes on vacation to the UK they can drink at 18. My friend just went on a trip to France and England for a class trip and since she's 18 she was allowed out at the clubs and whatnot. (most people in the states are 17-18 their senior year of high school, so grade 12)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I gatecrashed your teen section to read this whole tread last night :haha: its most interesting!! I thought of some more wheile I was in bed, so thought i'd share! please correct if I've got the US ones wrong! So, uk - uk

Pavement - sidewalk
motorway - freeway
holiday - vacation
trousers - pants

I thought of laods more last night, now my mind has gone blank!! :dohh:


----------



## Jadelm

stuffymuffy said:


> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.

Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:


I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i just read like most of this thread :rofl: it kept me entertained for a while...

ohhh and as for moving out in the UK, you can move out at 16, but at the same time you can't..
i only know cause i tried, and your perants still have perental responsibility for you till you're 18, so unless they've thrown you out or there's a reason you need to move out, social services send you back home.. 


this thread says that the american slang stuff vs the uk slang stuff - but i don't even know half the UK slang stuff - like up north it's sooo different from down south.. :haha:
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

i dont know much about this topic thats why i havnt been able to comment :( lol 
been reading tho n learning loads:Dso interesting!
where i live they use alott of funny words..dont know if ud even call it slang or what lol like:

whats poppin?
wagwan?
blud..bruv..cuz..fam..
what u saying?
whats good in the endz?
jammin
cotchin

all kinds lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh bbyno1 - ahh we have loads of people who talk like that here too :) 

skeen and Kooshty (ahh i hate those so much lool)

and i get so confused sometimes when people from up north or even midlands speak and it's like completely different.. 
like.. i can't think of any ermm.. 

my friend from up north calls fizzy drinks... 
fizzy pop
americans call it...
soda
and down here we just call it..
a fizzy drink

and that's like the same country haha!
like up north they say stuff like bonnie - which i found out means pretty.. :) 
lass - which means girl
bun - roll 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

Up north old men always call you 'duck' or 'duckie' too.. which I don't even get why!! It doesn't mean pretty or even anything it's just what they call youngish women. Well random.

I love wagwan hahaha I say it to my mum all the time (just randomly i don't actually talk like that lol) and I say it to my cat like 'wagwan guinness' :rofl: I worry about myself sometimes.. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

allier276 said:


> ahhh bbyno1 - ahh we have loads of people who talk like that here too :)
> 
> skeen and Kooshty (ahh i hate those so much lool)
> 
> and i get so confused sometimes when people from up north or even midlands speak and it's like completely different..
> like.. i can't think of any ermm..
> 
> my friend from up north calls fizzy drinks...
> fizzy pop
> americans call it...
> soda
> and down here we just call it..
> a fizzy drink
> 
> and that's like the same country haha!
> like up north they say stuff like bonnie - which i found out means pretty.. :)
> lass - which means girl
> bun - roll
> xxxx

I find it funny that you're saying 'down here' to refer to where you live... whereas to me London is well up north!! :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ju_bubbs said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh bbyno1 - ahh we have loads of people who talk like that here too :)
> 
> skeen and Kooshty (ahh i hate those so much lool)
> 
> and i get so confused sometimes when people from up north or even midlands speak and it's like completely different..
> like.. i can't think of any ermm..
> 
> my friend from up north calls fizzy drinks...
> fizzy pop
> americans call it...
> soda
> and down here we just call it..
> a fizzy drink
> 
> and that's like the same country haha!
> like up north they say stuff like bonnie - which i found out means pretty.. :)
> lass - which means girl
> bun - roll
> xxxx
> 
> I find it funny that you're saying 'down here' to refer to where you live... whereas to me London is well up north!! :haha:Click to expand...

haha that's so weird.. i'm a bit of a cheater though, i live in kent, so kinda quite south, but more south east than you :) but it's still alot further north than cornwall :haha: 



and jade me and my mates talk like it as a joke, so don't worry, if you're going mad, you're not going mad alone.. 
yeahh...
but then i was just thinking.. if we do this in the UK imagine what the US is like what with it being LOADS bigger as well.. 
ahhh there's no way i can communicate with anyone who doesn't live down my road :winkwink: 
even where my OH lives they talk differently and have different accents and it's like 5/10 minutes in the car away!! :) 
like they call you a gimp (which i hadn't heard of) as an insult!!
xxxx


----------



## morri

A great topic to brush up whats BE and what is AE. In school we primarly learn BE abut also have a term of AE . and of course the internet offers both AE and BE :haha:
It is funny seeing British not knowing some of the easy American terms and vice versa :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm not sure what you mean..
but i'm guessing that's 

British English? 
and 
American English? 

basically.. 
both countries speak the English language, the basics of the language are the same, and most words are the same, and if you spoke in british english to an american, they'd probably understand you, and the other way round....
however, what with the countries being so far apart, you're bound to get slight differences, so certain words we have in the british english language, are slightly different in the american english language.. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Jadelm

Just found this reeeeally interesting and you will appreciate it alex (and anyone else from south of england).. where the cockney accent is meant to be like the LONDON accent.. well now in the paper they're saying it's not anymore! cockney accent is like essex and kent and stuff and now 'the london accent' is like the ... hmm how did they put it... like the sorta jamaican/english blend! You know how like really only black people talk like that but then randomly white people just talk like it to try and be gangsta, well now it's catching on and is overtaking the proper london accent. This makes me sad :( Cockerneeee is like the best accent ever :haha: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhh i've just thought of one...

i'm afraid it's not US vs UK - but it's AUS vs UK... 

but i had a teacher at school who kept calling sellotape, durex...

they're both brand names for adhesive tape/sticky tape.. 
however, in the UK, durex is a brand name fr condoms!! :rofl: 
it had the class in stiches every time she said it, until we had to point it out, after that we had to as a class call it adhesive tape!!!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

allier276 said:


> i'm not sure what you mean..
> but i'm guessing that's
> 
> British English?
> and
> American English?
> 
> xxxxxx

WOW that was so clever that you worked that out.. I was just completely confused as to what she was talking about :haha:



allier276 said:


> ahhhh i've just thought of one...
> 
> i'm afraid it's not US vs UK - but it's AUS vs UK...
> 
> but i had a teacher at school who kept calling sellotape, durex...
> 
> they're both brand names for adhesive tape/sticky tape..
> however, in the UK, durex is a brand name fr condoms!! :rofl:
> it had the class in stiches every time she said it, until we had to point it out, after that we had to as a class call it adhesive tape!!!!!!
> xxxx

And that. is. HILARIOUS! :rofl: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Jadelm said:


> Just found this reeeeally interesting and you will appreciate it alex (and anyone else from south of england).. where the cockney accent is meant to be like the LONDON accent.. well now in the paper they're saying it's not anymore! cockney accent is like essex and kent and stuff and now 'the london accent' is like the ... hmm how did they put it... like the sorta jamaican/english blend! You know how like really only black people talk like that but then randomly white people just talk like it to try and be gangsta, well now it's catching on and is overtaking the proper london accent. This makes me sad :( Cockerneeee is like the best accent ever :haha: x

not where i live it isn't... 
cockney is all the rage loool!! maybe cause there's good old cockneys round here though.. kinda kent, maybe that's why... :haha:

but round here everyone still has.. i got a few, i'm good with the old cockney..

north and south - mouth
hamstead heath - teeth
jack tar - bar
ruby murry - curry
barnet (barnet fair) - hair
old china (old china plate) - old mate 
teapot (teapot lids) - kids

Loool, just a few!! :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Jadelm said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what you mean..
> but i'm guessing that's
> 
> British English?
> and
> American English?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> WOW that was so clever that you worked that out.. I was just completely confused as to what she was talking about :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh i've just thought of one...
> 
> i'm afraid it's not US vs UK - but it's AUS vs UK...
> 
> but i had a teacher at school who kept calling sellotape, durex...
> 
> they're both brand names for adhesive tape/sticky tape..
> however, in the UK, durex is a brand name fr condoms!! :rofl:
> it had the class in stiches every time she said it, until we had to point it out, after that we had to as a class call it adhesive tape!!!!!!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> And that. is. HILARIOUS! :rofl: xClick to expand...

i was soo confused at first too!! i was like, she's lost the plot, then realised she was from germany - and they learn english, but which one!! a lightbulb moment!! hehe.. 

and it was soo funny - when we left, we got her a pack of durex condoms.. just as a reminder!! lool!!.. :rofl:
xxxx


----------



## Abby998

Jadelm said:


> ooooooo where abouts in Kent?? How exciting lol. I'm moving back there too asap! I was born in Maidstone, grew up in Wrotham which is sort of like near Sevenoaks/Brans Hatch :) x
> 
> Sorry to go O/T girlys.. just carry on going around this little convo :haha: x

Sorry im not pregnant or anything but im from Maidstone too :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Abby998 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> ooooooo where abouts in Kent?? How exciting lol. I'm moving back there too asap! I was born in Maidstone, grew up in Wrotham which is sort of like near Sevenoaks/Brans Hatch :) x
> 
> Sorry to go O/T girlys.. just carry on going around this little convo :haha: x
> 
> Sorry im not pregnant or anything but im from Maidstone too :)Click to expand...

ahh just to be an added pain, but i went to school in maidstone (for like a month, but still) i live nearish there too!! :) 

ohhh and my friend works in brans hatch racing track :) lool
xxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

i love this convo and how much its come on since last reading it last night!
cockney is associcated with the east end of london thats why in eastenders theyve all got an accent but dont tend to use the ryhming slang otherwise we wouldnt understand a thing going on!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

LoolaBear said:


> i love this convo and how much its come on since last reading it last night!
> cockney is associcated with the east end of london thats why in eastenders theyve all got an accent but dont tend to use the ryhming slang otherwise we wouldnt understand a thing going on!

:thumbup: i love cockney - and for some reason i REALLY understand it - maybe it's just because i'm crazy.. not all there ;) hehe.. 

i always assosicate it with black cab drivers - but they never ever talk like it :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## Abby998

Abby998 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> ooooooo where abouts in Kent?? How exciting lol. I'm moving back there too asap! I was born in Maidstone, grew up in Wrotham which is sort of like near Sevenoaks/Brans Hatch :) x
> 
> Sorry to go O/T girlys.. just carry on going around this little convo :haha: x
> 
> Sorry im not pregnant or anything but im from Maidstone too :)Click to expand...

what school did you go to? x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

me? 
MGGS lool.. :) 
xx


----------



## Abby998

allier276 said:


> me?
> MGGS lool.. :)
> xx

ohh i know that school :) know quite a few people from there lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ohh cool!! :) haha, i wasn't there very long though, i left and movedd lool xx


----------



## Jadelm

Abby998 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> ooooooo where abouts in Kent?? How exciting lol. I'm moving back there too asap! I was born in Maidstone, grew up in Wrotham which is sort of like near Sevenoaks/Brans Hatch :) x
> 
> Sorry to go O/T girlys.. just carry on going around this little convo :haha: x
> 
> Sorry im not pregnant or anything but im from Maidstone too :)Click to expand...

Oooo yay :D When I move back there we can go for coffee :haha:
And Alex I'm SO excited for seeing you with our little girls, will be in Bromley a fair bit I'd imagine cos Evie's godparents/mum's best mates live there :happydance:



allier276 said:


> but round here everyone still has.. i got a few, i'm good with the old cockney..
> 
> north and south - mouth
> hamstead heath - teeth
> jack tar - bar
> ruby murry - curry
> *barnet (barnet fair) - hair*
> old china (old china plate) - old mate
> teapot (teapot lids) - kids
> 
> Loool, just a few!! :winkwink:
> xxxx

I call hair barnet sometimes but I didn't even realise it was rhyming slang! That's how cockney I am, I don't even know it :rofl: nah but my dad was well cockney and used the slang all the time so I'm pretty nifty with it too :D 
boat race = face
pony & trap = crap
dog & bone = phone
apples & pears = stairs

other cockney things i got from my dad are
'a bit of hows your father?' = sex :haha:
'give us a bell' = telephone me please :haha:
'her indoors' = the mrs
'geezer' = erm.. a man who is cockney lol

i love it lol. 



LoolaBear said:


> i love this convo and how much its come on since last reading it last night!

I know I went to bed at about midnight and sooo much went on after that! Had to read about 5 pages this morning it was well good :D



allier276 said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> i love this convo and how much its come on since last reading it last night!
> cockney is associcated with the east end of london thats why in eastenders theyve all got an accent but dont tend to use the ryhming slang otherwise we wouldnt understand a thing going on!
> 
> :thumbup: i love cockney - and for some reason i REALLY understand it - maybe it's just because i'm crazy.. not all there ;) hehe..
> 
> i always assosicate it with black cab drivers - but they never ever talk like it :dohh:
> xxxxClick to expand...

My dad was a taxi driver in london (private hire though not black cabs) and he was super cockney lol x


----------



## Embo

In England its a full stop, and in America they say Period, 
which for us in England is (the time of the month) or (AF)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

LOOOOL! Embo!!! deary me - i couldn't sit through an american english lesson then..

oh yeah me neither jade - so exciting haha!! 
i use loads of cockney phrases all the time, without realising.. 
the one i use the most is probably 
"GAWDONN BENNETT!!" haha!! 
and "CORRRR BLIMEYYY" 
but i kinda know they're cockney, i just like saying them..

but i really don't have a cockney accent - i just talk like someone of the BBC news channel :haha: 

ahh i had to read the whole thing today...

thought i'd add my two cents (or 12 pages) 


anddd ohhhh :) so it's true what they say then ayeee?! :winkwink: 

xxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Common slang around here include:

Sup?--What's up?
Peace--Goodbye
aight (spelling changes per person, I've noticed.)--All right/ok

I really don't use any of these myself but a few of my friends from New York City talk like that. I also hear that we NYers talk really, really fast. We kinda laugh at people from the South when they talk. It's very sloooooooow. lol America is such a huge country, we have all kinds of differences even state-to-state.


----------



## Jadelm

I love saying cor blimey :haha: and I used to like calling people guv'na just for the sake of it lol. But yeah I'm not really cockney anymore, I just sound posh cos it's a mix of south, midlands and grammar school lol. I used to sound SO cockney though!! I have a tape of me when I was 3 singing twinkle twinkle little star and it's like OHMYGOD how can a child be so common?!! 
It's like 'twin'all twin'all li'uw staaah, 'ow i wunda wot yoo aahh' :rofl: HAHAHA in life a really high pitched little girls voice :haha: love it. 

When I go down to Kent and am around my family lots it comes back really quickly and quite strong so I reckon living down there again it'll be right back to that within a year lol. I don't mind though, I hate people thinking I'm really posh cos like.. I'm really not! 

x


----------



## majm1241

sleepinbeauty said:


> Common slang around here include:
> 
> Sup?--What's up?
> Peace--Goodbye
> aight (spelling changes per person, I've noticed.)--All right/ok
> 
> I really don't use any of these myself but a few of my friends from New York City talk like that. I also hear that we NYers talk really, really fast. We kinda laugh at people from the South when they talk. It's very sloooooooow. lol America is such a huge country, we have all kinds of differences even state-to-state.

That's funny cuz (because) us people from the south think y'all up north talk slower!! :rofl: I'm from Texas though and we don't call ourselves the "south" like Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Mississippi... We areconsidered South/West! Lol

We say:
Ayt- All right
Ain't gonna go- Not going to go.
Sup-What's Up
Peace-Goodbye (More "gangster wannabe" people say that. Lol)
Later- goodbye
C ya- goodbye
Crawdad's are crawfish
Pecan is pronounced Peh-cahn not Pee-can!!! :growlmad:
Fixin' ta go to the store- About to go to the store! Lol


I'll post more when they cme to mind! Lol

And y'all from England.... What in the heck are all those words you are saying!!!??? :rofl: Please translate them to American! I ould see myself using some of them! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Oh, y'all say mum and we say mom!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*majm1241*--Yeah, same thing here with "peace"...usually accompanied with stupid hand gestures. lol

Also, do you guys have a difference between "gangsta" (informal gangs/type of style) and "gangster" (Usually used to describe The Mob)? It's kind of an unspoken thing that everyone follows.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Jadelm said:


> I love saying cor blimey :haha: and I used to like calling people guv'na just for the sake of it lol. But yeah I'm not really cockney anymore, I just sound posh cos it's a mix of south, midlands and grammar school lol. I used to sound SO cockney though!! I have a tape of me when I was 3 singing twinkle twinkle little star and it's like OHMYGOD how can a child be so common?!!
> It's like 'twin'all twin'all li'uw staaah, 'ow i wunda wot yoo aahh' :rofl: HAHAHA in life a really high pitched little girls voice :haha: love it.
> 
> When I go down to Kent and am around my family lots it comes back really quickly and quite strong so I reckon living down there again it'll be right back to that within a year lol. I don't mind though, I hate people thinking I'm really posh cos like.. I'm really not!
> 
> x

hahahah, i used to call everyone guv'na :) and lool!! i have quite a posh accent, especially for us rownd ereeeee!! :winkwink: 
i used to be like, the queen though hahahahaha!! :) 
but i'm not really posh, just normall..

x



majm1241 said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Common slang around here include:
> 
> Sup?--What's up?
> Peace--Goodbye
> aight (spelling changes per person, I've noticed.)--All right/ok
> 
> I really don't use any of these myself but a few of my friends from New York City talk like that. I also hear that we NYers talk really, really fast. We kinda laugh at people from the South when they talk. It's very sloooooooow. lol America is such a huge country, we have all kinds of differences even state-to-state.
> 
> That's funny cuz (because) us people from the south think y'all up north talk slower!! :rofl: I'm from Texas though and we don't call ourselves the "south" like Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Mississippi... We areconsidered South/West! Lol
> 
> We say:
> Ayt- All right
> Ain't gonna go- Not going to go.
> Sup-What's Up
> Peace-Goodbye (More "gangster wannabe" people say that. Lol)
> Later- goodbye
> C ya- goodbye
> Crawdad's are crawfish
> Pecan is pronounced Peh-cahn not Pee-can!!! :growlmad:
> Fixin' ta go to the store- About to go to the store! Lol
> 
> 
> I'll post more when they cme to mind! Lol
> 
> And y'all from England.... What in the heck are all those words you are saying!!!??? :rofl: Please translate them to American! I ould see myself using some of them! :rofl:Click to expand...

hahahahaha!! i love amercian kinda language.. especially when i watch films and i'm like oh that's soo cool, i'm gunna start saying thattt!! haha.. 

what one's you want to knowwww? ohh i quite fancy myself as a slang translator!! :) ahhh this thread is soo funny :rofl: 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahahahhahaha!!! me and my OH werre talking on the phone like 10 seconds ago, and basically the whole conversation was in cockney - i wouldn't have noticed if i didn't have this thread open.. 

it was like..

"fancy a ruby tonight? dunno, corrrr blimey, do you ever, what you wanna do then? aint got a scooby" 

i can't really remember most of it :haha: 

ohh and that traslates as
"fancy a curry tonight? don't know, (just a word kind of like a sigh), do you ever know, what do you want to do then? haven't got a clue" 

thought that might make someone laugh - although i talk cockney with a posh accent :thumbup: 
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

Haha that was good. Also corr blimey can also sorta be like omg. like 'cor blimey look at that!' (something shocking!) 

fugly is an american word i use lol. well i think it's american, i got it off mean girls lol x

oh and southerners call people matey which you just don't get up here x


----------



## majm1241

sleepinbeauty said:


> *majm1241*--Yeah, same thing here with "peace"...usually accompanied with stupid hand gestures. lol
> 
> Also, do you guys have a difference between "gangsta" (informal gangs/type of style) and "gangster" (Usually used to describe The Mob)? It's kind of an unspoken thing that everyone follows.

Yes! They say stuff that is like "That's gangsta!" Meaning your bad attitude is cool! LOL Is that what you mean?

Then we know about Gangsta like the street gangs and gangster is the mob, but rather the wannabes around here use them in that way, I havee no clue! LOL



allier276 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> I love saying cor blimey :haha: and I used to like calling people guv'na just for the sake of it lol. But yeah I'm not really cockney anymore, I just sound posh cos it's a mix of south, midlands and grammar school lol. I used to sound SO cockney though!! I have a tape of me when I was 3 singing twinkle twinkle little star and it's like OHMYGOD how can a child be so common?!!
> It's like 'twin'all twin'all li'uw staaah, 'ow i wunda wot yoo aahh' :rofl: HAHAHA in life a really high pitched little girls voice :haha: love it.
> 
> When I go down to Kent and am around my family lots it comes back really quickly and quite strong so I reckon living down there again it'll be right back to that within a year lol. I don't mind though, I hate people thinking I'm really posh cos like.. I'm really not!
> 
> x
> 
> hahahah, i used to call everyone guv'na :) and lool!! i have quite a posh accent, especially for us rownd ereeeee!! :winkwink:
> i used to be like, the queen though hahahahaha!! :)
> but i'm not really posh, just normall..
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Common slang around here include:
> 
> Sup?--What's up?
> Peace--Goodbye
> aight (spelling changes per person, I've noticed.)--All right/ok
> 
> I really don't use any of these myself but a few of my friends from New York City talk like that. I also hear that we NYers talk really, really fast. We kinda laugh at people from the South when they talk. It's very sloooooooow. lol America is such a huge country, we have all kinds of differences even state-to-state.Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny cuz (because) us people from the south think y'all up north talk slower!! :rofl: I'm from Texas though and we don't call ourselves the "south" like Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Mississippi... We areconsidered South/West! Lol
> 
> We say:
> Ayt- All right
> Ain't gonna go- Not going to go.
> Sup-What's Up
> Peace-Goodbye (More "gangster wannabe" people say that. Lol)
> Later- goodbye
> C ya- goodbye
> Crawdad's are crawfish
> Pecan is pronounced Peh-cahn not Pee-can!!! :growlmad:
> Fixin' ta go to the store- About to go to the store! Lol
> 
> 
> I'll post more when they cme to mind! Lol
> 
> And y'all from England.... What in the heck are all those words you are saying!!!??? :rofl: Please translate them to American! I ould see myself using some of them! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha!! i love amercian kinda language.. especially when i watch films and i'm like oh that's soo cool, i'm gunna start saying thattt!! haha..
> 
> what one's you want to knowwww? ohh i quite fancy myself as a slang translator!! :) ahhh this thread is soo funny :rofl:
> xxxxClick to expand...

All of them! :rofl: I'll have to go back and copy and post them! haha:

I Love this thread too! LOL



allier276 said:


> hahahahhahaha!!! me and my OH werre talking on the phone like 10 seconds ago, and basically the whole conversation was in cockney - i wouldn't have noticed if i didn't have this thread open..
> 
> it was like..
> 
> "fancy a ruby tonight? dunno, corrrr blimey, do you ever, what you wanna do then? aint got a scooby"
> 
> i can't really remember most of it :haha:
> 
> ohh and that traslates as
> "fancy a curry tonight? don't know, (just a word kind of like a sigh), do you ever know, what do you want to do then? haven't got a clue"
> 
> thought that might make someone laugh - although i talk cockney with a posh accent :thumbup:
> xxxx

That is hilarious! When you say stuff like that, I imagine the British films i have seen myself like "My Fair Lady" & "RocknRolla"! Other films to where I look at Mark and he looks at me and we :shrug: cuz we don't know what was just said! :rofl: Like when y'all say "little" you don't even pronounce the "tt" in the word like you say "li-ole"! I think it is neat and wish I had a British accent! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Jadelm said:


> Haha that was good. Also corr blimey can also sorta be like omg. like 'cor blimey look at that!' (something shocking!)
> 
> fugly is an american word i use lol. well i think it's american, i got it off mean girls lol x
> 
> oh and southerners call people matey which you just don't get up here x

If I said cor blimey, I would probably get loads of looks of curiosity! LOL

Do you know what Fugly means? :rofl:

Y'all say Mate and we say Friend


----------



## Jadelm

Doesn't it mean effing ugly? x


----------



## majm1241

Sure does! :haha:


----------



## ARouge

I just had to reply. We have meat pies in the south! Now, they are different than English meat pies, which I've also had b/c I'm half Canadian. But, we definitely have meat pies!


----------



## Jadelm

ARouge said:


> I just had to reply. We have meat pies in the south! Now, they are different than English meat pies, which I've also had b/c I'm half Canadian. But, we definitely have meat pies!

Omg your display picture is soooooooooooooooo cute :flower: I just aaaawed at it for a good 5 mins lol x


----------



## nicholatmn

I love this thread! Just read it all :D


----------



## Adrienne

Jadelm said:


> Haha that was good. Also corr blimey can also sorta be like omg. like 'cor blimey look at that!' (something shocking!)
> 
> fugly is an american word i use lol. well i think it's american, i got it off mean girls lol x
> 
> oh and southerners call people matey which you just don't get up here x

Fugly is one of my favorite words. :rofl: 

And at least where I'm from, girls throw around whore, skank, and slut like crazy. When said casually to a girl's face, it's all in jest, and it's no big deal :haha:. But if you say it behind a girl's back or you say it harshly, it's a major insult. I know that was in Mean Girls, too.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I love "fugly!" hahaha Genius!


----------



## majm1241

Adrienne said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> Haha that was good. Also corr blimey can also sorta be like omg. like 'cor blimey look at that!' (something shocking!)
> 
> fugly is an american word i use lol. well i think it's american, i got it off mean girls lol x
> 
> oh and southerners call people matey which you just don't get up here x
> 
> Fugly is one of my favorite words. :rofl:
> 
> And at least where I'm from, girls throw around whore, skank, and slut like crazy. When said casually to a girl's face, it's all in jest, and it's no big deal :haha:. But if you say it behind a girl's back or you say it harshly, it's a major insult. I know that was in Mean Girls, too.Click to expand...

Same from over here! Lol Bitch too! Can be used good or bad! Lol


----------



## Jadelm

Haha yeah on mean girls when she goes 'boo you whore' i love that. I've seen mean girls soooo many times :haha: x


----------



## Pixxie

I think americans have some top foods, I like to go to selfridges to get my lucky charms and marshmallow fluff! Although we have Cornish cream teas! oh god I love them so much *drool*

I like our NHS too, I wouldnt swap for health insurance anyway! Ive only ever had excellent service from the NHS xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Pixxie said:


> I like our NHS too, I wouldnt swap for health insurance anyway! Ive only ever had excellent service from the NHS xxx

I sortof agree, like I personally have never had any problems with NHS.. except the whole Down's thing with my baby but that was just one doctor who was completely rude and not very nice at all :growlmad: but yeah that was just one doctor :)

BUT if, God forbid, I had a terminal illness or a member of my family did I would prefer private care because essentially it is more comfortable and they are much more personal, whereas my Dad was treated disgustingly on the NHS, there was no personal care whatsoever and they just wanted him out the door cos he was gonna die anyway :growlmad: it was so bad it made my mum sooooo angry and upset and literally my dad was feeling pretty strong the day they went to the hospital even though he knew it was terminal anyways but the way they treated him.. he came home a broken man and he collapsed out of the car when we got him home, he went downhill so rapidly after that, they just killed any moral he still had left :cry:

Urgh sorry went off on one there!! You just reminded me lol.
But anyway it's a catch 22 cos you can't get the insurance if you're terminally ill you have to have it before you get sick.. and obvs no one knows they are gonna get something like that! 

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Rubbish = Trash 
Trainers = Sneakers 

:) xxx


----------



## Hayley90

i love this thread!!!! ive just read all of it, its making me laugh so much!! especially the accents, and people watching english films. 

Who in america has seen snatch? Cos its got cockney guys in it, and Irish gypsies, 2 of the BEST accents ever!!!!!! even i dont understand half of what they say :haha:

:D


----------



## majm1241

Hayley90 said:


> i love this thread!!!! ive just read all of it, its making me laugh so much!! especially the accents, and people watching english films.
> 
> Who in america has seen snatch? Cos its got cockney guys in it, and Irish gypsies, 2 of the BEST accents ever!!!!!! even i dont understand half of what they say :haha:
> 
> :D

Love that movie!!! My husband is real into those types if movies! Lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jadelm said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.
> 
> Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: xClick to expand...


There are quite a few reservations around here, there's about 7 just in my area. Most native americans stay on the reservations as they have every thing they need there so I only really see any the State Fair where they have a really big section selling things and doing dances, it's really cool. Yeah, that's not the proudest time in American history, they were definitely here first and didn't deserve what was done to them.


----------



## Jadelm

stuffymuffy said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.
> 
> Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few reservations around here, there's about 7 just in my area. Most native americans stay on the reservations as they have every thing they need there so I only really see any the State Fair where they have a really big section selling things and doing dances, it's really cool. Yeah, that's not the proudest time in American history, they were definitely here first and didn't deserve what was done to them.Click to expand...

To be fair though.. it was sort of our fault for moving people over there in the first place lol. Wow just think your people came from our people :D 
That is right isn't it? England founded America right? 

I feel bad that Australian people started from our criminals :dohh:

Funny how both those places are now well bigger than us! x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jadelm said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.
> 
> Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few reservations around here, there's about 7 just in my area. Most native americans stay on the reservations as they have every thing they need there so I only really see any the State Fair where they have a really big section selling things and doing dances, it's really cool. Yeah, that's not the proudest time in American history, they were definitely here first and didn't deserve what was done to them.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair though.. it was sort of our fault for moving people over there in the first place lol. Wow just think your people came from our people :D
> That is right isn't it? England founded America right?
> 
> 
> I feel bad that Australian people started from our criminals :dohh:
> 
> Funny how both those places are now well bigger than us! xClick to expand...

Haha well yes England did sort of found America on accident. Explorers were just suppose to come here to explore, not really stay lol When they decided to stay and didn't want to listen to English authority anymore there was a bit of a scuffle lol


----------



## hot tea

I live in Canada! Canada winnnnnnnssss! Teehee. Great health benefits, BEAUTIFUL nature (I live on Vancouver Island). One way snowboarding, the other way surfing. You could make a weekend of it here. 

Less people, less polutions, more room, cheaper housing (depending on where you are in Canada).

We have crap food compared to the UK and Europe though. I miss Holland cheese! :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Since we were talking about it here I thought I'd share...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_Girls_2


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

u guys say arse we say ass


----------



## abarker6

Another thing I hear a lot is 
Thats sick or thats bad= Thast cool
Haven't seen you in a minute= Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## tashaclaire

UK say postman = US say mailman?

xo


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

We don't really use the word "proper" here unless speaking of proper grammar or something along those lines. I use it all the time though because of you girls. :haha:

My mom makes fun of me all the time because I'll say things and she'll just shake her head and go, "Talking to your English friends again?" Like the one time I made a comment about her friend's grandson being a "right looker" and then once I called my dad's boss a "proper dickhead" because he didn't pay us when he said he would and screwed us over. :growlmad:

We also don't have Fab ice lollies :( Ellie (trashit) has made me determined to try them!

Oh, and we don't have Eastenders!! :sad2: I have to watch it all online and it's hard to find because I can't watch it on any UK websites because I have an American IP address.


----------



## morri

Jadelm said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what you mean..
> but i'm guessing that's
> 
> British English?
> and
> American English?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> WOW that was so clever that you worked that out.. I was just completely confused as to what she was talking about :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh i've just thought of one...
> 
> i'm afraid it's not US vs UK - but it's AUS vs UK...
> 
> but i had a teacher at school who kept calling sellotape, durex...
> 
> they're both brand names for adhesive tape/sticky tape..
> however, in the UK, durex is a brand name fr condoms!! :rofl:
> it had the class in stiches every time she said it, until we had to point it out, after that we had to as a class call it adhesive tape!!!!!!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> And that. is. HILARIOUS! :rofl: xClick to expand...

They are the official terms :haha:


----------



## morri

Jadelm said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.
> 
> Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few reservations around here, there's about 7 just in my area. Most native americans stay on the reservations as they have every thing they need there so I only really see any the State Fair where they have a really big section selling things and doing dances, it's really cool. Yeah, that's not the proudest time in American history, they were definitely here first and didn't deserve what was done to them.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair though.. it was sort of our fault for moving people over there in the first place lol. Wow just think your people came from our people :D
> That is right isn't it? England founded America right?
> 
> I feel bad that Australian people started from our criminals :dohh:
> 
> Funny how both those places are now well bigger than us! xClick to expand...

depends what you mean by bigger 

Australia only has about 2o.ooo.ooo Inhabitans.


----------



## Jadelm

sleepinbeauty said:


> Since we were talking about it here I thought I'd share...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_Girls_2

WOW! That'll either be really good.. or really REALLY sh** :haha:



Kailynnsmommy said:


> u guys say arse we say ass

And you say butt. We say bottom and bum :D 



morri said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The Native American Reservations. It's land given to different Native American tribes all over the country a long time ago. Basically the land is not owned by the U.S, no law enforcement can go on the land except U.S Marshalls and it has to be for something REALLY big. The tribe is allowed to make their own laws and such. Like they don't tax the cigarettes on the res so a lot of people go there to buy them.
> 
> Are there many reservations? Do you see many native american people around? My ancestors were american indians!! Little interesting fact about meee heehee I love it. Made me so mad when I studied the history of the american west.. I was like STOP KILLING MY ANCESTORS AND STEALING THEIR LAND!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud that I started such a successful thread :happydance: This has never happened to me before!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few reservations around here, there's about 7 just in my area. Most native americans stay on the reservations as they have every thing they need there so I only really see any the State Fair where they have a really big section selling things and doing dances, it's really cool. Yeah, that's not the proudest time in American history, they were definitely here first and didn't deserve what was done to them.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair though.. it was sort of our fault for moving people over there in the first place lol. Wow just think your people came from our people :D
> That is right isn't it? England founded America right?
> 
> I feel bad that Australian people started from our criminals :dohh:
> 
> Funny how both those places are now well bigger than us! xClick to expand...
> 
> depends what you mean by bigger
> 
> Australia only has about 2o.ooo.ooo Inhabitans.Click to expand...

Hmmm I don't think I mean bigger.. but.. like neither country needs us anymore :cry: It's like having children and then they grow up and they wanna be all independant and then you don't have anything left.. we need a new country to nurture :rofl: x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Nurture or invade??? lol

US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

cabaretmum2b said:


> Nurture or invade??? lol
> 
> US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:

tramp is like slut and whore over here. ("She's such a tramp.")


----------



## Jadelm

cabaretmum2b said:


> Nurture or invade??? lol
> 
> US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:

I mean like a new country.. hmm no one lives at the south pole right? x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jadelm said:


> cabaretmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Nurture or invade??? lol
> 
> US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:
> 
> I mean like a new country.. *hmm no one lives at the south pole right?* xClick to expand...

Polar bears probably lol I hear it's a bit chilly though :haha: 
Oh and if I've already said this blame it on baby brain :haha: But I LOVE the name you have picked out for your LO :)


----------



## AngelzTears

It took me a few weeks after joining the forum to figure out what the heck a "pram" was lol :haha:


----------



## majm1241

sleepinbeauty said:


> cabaretmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Nurture or invade??? lol
> 
> US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:
> 
> tramp is like slut and whore over here. ("She's such a tramp.")Click to expand...

I was about to say this too! :haha:



AngelzTears said:


> It took me a few weeks after joining the forum to figure out what the heck a "pram" was lol :haha:

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## morri

Well at least you still have a general govenour in NZ and Aus :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

stuffymuffy said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabaretmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Nurture or invade??? lol
> 
> US say bum, we say tramp or homeless guy :thumbup:
> 
> I mean like a new country.. *hmm no one lives at the south pole right?* xClick to expand...
> 
> Polar bears probably lol I hear it's a bit chilly though :haha:
> Oh and if I've already said this blame it on baby brain :haha: But I LOVE the name you have picked out for your LO :)Click to expand...

Heehee I don't mind I like polar bears.. I might launch an expidition! :haha:
Thankyooou :cloud9:



morri said:


> Well at least you still have a general govenour in NZ and Aus :haha:

Yeeeah.. I don't even get it though.. what does it meeean? I know it's all like the commonwealth or something.. and like our queen is their queen but they have a proper prime minister (a woman now I believe?) and.. it's just so confusing!! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i disappeared for 5 minutes and there was like a million pages to catch up on!! 



Croc-O-Dile said:


> We don't really use the word "proper" here unless speaking of proper grammar or something along those lines. I use it all the time though because of you girls. :haha:
> 
> My mom makes fun of me all the time because I'll say things and she'll just shake her head and go, "Talking to your English friends again?" Like the one time I made a comment about her friend's grandson being a "right looker" and then once I called my dad's boss a "proper dickhead" because he didn't pay us when he said he would and screwed us over. :growlmad:
> 
> We also don't have Fab ice lollies :( Ellie (trashit) has made me determined to try them!
> 
> Oh, and we don't have Eastenders!! :sad2: I have to watch it all online and it's hard to find because I can't watch it on any UK websites because I have an American IP address.

OMG!! how can you not have FAB ice lolly's.. ohh i love love love them and twisters.. !!! i'd send some over, but they're not so good once they've melted.. do they make fridge envelopes? 
ohh we say envelopes like N-V-LOW-P-S... and you say it with a different accent and i can't spell it out ahaa!! :) 

and that's soo funny, i say right as well like.. "i look like a right pratt" or "i look like a proper idiot" :) but i don't even think twice about things like that normally...




ohh and jade - poor polar bears.. can i invade with youu?! although we better start learning how to build igloo's 
and apparently it's like sometimes colder in england than in arctic or antartica...
oh and polar bears live in the arctic and penguins live in the antartic and i know the antartic has people who live there (my grandperants went on holiday there.. lool) - not sure what kinda health service they have though :haha:
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

I love fabs and twisters!! 

Ooo yes please do come. In fact we could get everyone off Bnb to come and it would be like a nice little BnB island.. bit cold for the bubbas but they would have polar bears to cuddle and keep them warm :cloud9: I'd love to try and build an igloo.. I wonder how hard it is :haha: x


----------



## vintage

i love this thread :lol:! making me giggle <3 I say corrr blimey at the time :haha:
and we have sucha strange way or speaking in england if u think about it!! The accent changes so much from place to place
i'm like a cockney/midlander great :dohh:


----------



## wtt :)

This entire thread is hilarious! very entertaining! :rofl:

I learned some new things :haha: and laughed hardest at the "loonies" and "*twoonies*" in Canada!!! 

oh and the "Durex" made me LOL so i had to explain to my husband what's so funny :haha:


----------



## sma1588

stuffymuffy said:


> 21 is the drinking age.
> You have to be 19 to buy cigarettes, except on the reservation.
> You can drive at 16.
> There really isn't an age it's legal for you to have sex. There is an age of consent, which is the age in which you're legally allowed to have sex with someone over the age of 18 but it's different in each state, here it's 17.
> You can't legally move out until you're 18 unless your parents give you permission.

hi every1 as some of you know i am not a teen im almost 22 but have been on to a few of the teen threads.... i just noticed this post as i was reading up on some new words for me....in california you can get a permit to drive at 16 with no 1 under 25 in your car...the legal age for sex is 18 not to many people know it but yes there is an age for it and to buy ciggeretts is 18. to get a job here you have to be at least 16 and on a work permit


----------



## morri

General gouvernors are the representatives of the queen. Remember Britain also has a prime minister and everything :haha: After all the queen can't always get down the NZ or AUS to see if everything is running smoothly..


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

this thread soo can't disappearr!! :) hahaha.. 

i thought of another different thing.. 
the US pregnancy stuff is completely different, like they see a doctor? and we see a midwife.. not really sure...
but i haven't seen an obgyn thingyyy person the whole way through!! :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

allier276 said:


> this thread soo can't disappearr!! :) hahaha..
> 
> i thought of another different thing..
> the US pregnancy stuff is completely different, like they see a doctor? and we see a midwife.. not really sure...
> but i haven't seen an obgyn thingyyy person the whole way through!! :shrug:
> xxxx

I've only seen midwifes. Not as common though in the US. :thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## sma1588

yes the US has very strict rules on the pregnancy thing and check up for the most part. alot of the time you can only get U/S on certain weeks unless something could b wrong and you usually have the dr. only come in while you push then there gone.

another thing is i noticed in some other countries they say hire to use something and pay for it daily, we say rent it..... like i need to rent a car for today.
in alot of the newer houses here we have a seperate wash room its not in the kitchen.

hmmm theres a few other things i cant think of now


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sma1588 said:


> yes the US has very strict rules on the pregnancy thing and check up for the most part. alot of the time you can only get U/S on certain weeks unless something could b wrong and you usually have the dr. only come in while you push then there gone.
> 
> another thing is i noticed in some other countries they say hire to use something and pay for it daily, we say rent it..... like i need to rent a car for today.
> in alot of the newer houses here we have a seperate wash room its not in the kitchen.
> 
> hmmm theres a few other things i cant think of now

i think that's like a utility room? like with a sink, washing machiene, tumble dryer? :) 
xx


----------



## Tanara

<--- from Canada...


----------



## AriannasMama

allier276 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> yes the US has very strict rules on the pregnancy thing and check up for the most part. alot of the time you can only get U/S on certain weeks unless something could b wrong and you usually have the dr. only come in while you push then there gone.
> 
> another thing is i noticed in some other countries they say hire to use something and pay for it daily, we say rent it..... like i need to rent a car for today.
> in alot of the newer houses here we have a seperate wash room its not in the kitchen.
> 
> hmmm theres a few other things i cant think of now
> 
> i think that's like a utility room? like with a sink, washing machiene, tumble dryer? :)
> xxClick to expand...


Yup the utility room/laundry room, in ours we've got the washer and dryer, the furnace, and the water heater. Some have sinks too.


----------



## sma1588

yup.....its so weird how many different words and differnt things we all have. even in the states we have different ways of talking it just depends on what state your from


----------



## Sophist

From a few pages back--

A sheriff has jurisdiction over the county & outlying areas. THE Sheriff is an elected official, (kind of like Chief of Police) and all the officers working under him are "sheriff's deputies." Police have jurisdiction over the city. Highway Patrol is just highways, whether in or out of cities. I believe they are usually supervised by the Sheriff's office. There are also State Troopers who have jurisdiction over the entire state.

Time zones are because the country is so large from East to West. 5pm is approximately the same time of day in all parts of the country, but if we didn't have time zones, at 5pm in New York it would be time for dinner (tea) but only early afternoon in Los Angeles. So if you are calling a friend in NY from LA, knowing the time difference helps you not call them in the middle of the night.


----------



## morri

By the way there is a site , a survey to be more precise which assesses different accents and dialects all over the world :)

https://www.ling.cam.ac.uk/survey/

you have to register but it is quick and painless.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

morri said:


> By the way there is a site , a survey to be more precise which assesses different accents and dialects all over the world :)
> 
> https://www.ling.cam.ac.uk/survey/
> 
> you have to register but it is quick and painless.

i tried it, it didn't work :( x


----------



## morri

well the link works but you wont see your own results ony the results of the general population that took the survey .


----------

